# Inside ya van



## richjohnhughes

interested to ee the set up of some of the pros vans inside, if you have any pics? 

think there was a post a few months ago - ant seem to find it though


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Here's a few old pic's as it has been changed alittle since these were taken


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

few pics of my new build
before








back door
















quicky of my new logo.

tanks going to be a horizontal one , once thats in i can finish off the front section


----------



## Multipla Mick

Oi, Richards you dark horse....you kept that quiet... you did say you were brushing up on your carpentry skills the other day, didn't know you were getting new wheels. Very nice indeed mate, those Vee Dubbs are the mutts nuts, and the fitting out is looking ace. You fitting a bulkhead? Same tank or getting a bigger one? Very nice though, congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi mick , funny you say that i bought a bulkhead , thinking of safety , but as the two passenger seats are fixed the bulkhead is shaped to fit around them, and by the time i box in the vertical tank it will encroach to far into the door space , so im going for the same size tank , only a horizontal one , box it in then i wont lose any space at all , as it will be just like a step inside


----------



## Multipla Mick

peter richards said:


> hi mick , funny you say that i bought a bulkhead , thinking of safety , but as the two passenger seats are fixed the bulkhead is shaped to fit around them, and by the time i box in the vertical tank it will encroach to far into the door space , so im going for the same size tank , only a horizontal one , box it in then i wont lose any space at all , as it will be just like a step inside


Sounds good, VW have got upper and lower load seperators on their web site - but no pics so I don't know if they are half height bulkheads, but you may be able to get a top half only job or something, probably a mesh grill or something like that. £113.98 including VAT mind....:doublesho Sloping bulkheads are a right pain though. You doing anything to the floor? (the vinyl offcut we had in the van made sweeping it out and washing it down a breeze, kept it looking clean and tidy) Like the signwriting too :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

the one i got mick is in two peices, but with the flat tank it will be ok , plus the passenger seats are fixed , ill probably go for carpet tiles , i had them in the kangoo and were ok to clean out , 
we are hyjacking the thread a bit here sorry rich


----------



## Multipla Mick

peter richards said:


> the one i got mick is in two peices, but with the flat tank it will be ok , plus the passenger seats are fixed , ill probably go for carpet tiles , i had them in the kangoo and were ok to clean out ,
> we are hyjacking the thread a bit here sorry rich


:thumb:

Yup, sorry for the hi jack, as resident van perv I get carried away when new kit is mentioned...


----------



## richjohnhughes

Multipla Mick said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Yup, sorry for the hi jack, as resident van perv I get carried away when new kit is mentioned...


no bother - not sure about the "van perv" tag mind!!! ha


----------



## -ROM-

I love these inside your van shots, call me sad but i like looking at them as much as the latest ferrari detail! Come on guys get some more up!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

rich, micks known for it


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Some talented guys fitting out those vans.

Great stuff.

New van looks superb Peter.


----------



## richjohnhughes

anymore for anymore??


----------



## Guest

Heres mine, Look a bit different now though as i've got all my stuff/storage boxes etc etc in there


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Pawn to Bishop 5!


----------



## Multipla Mick

CupraRcleanR said:


> Pawn to Bishop 5!


:lol:


----------



## Guest

CupraRcleanR said:


> Pawn to Bishop 5!


Lol :lol:


----------



## REFLECTS

Race Valeting said:


> Lol :lol:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## N8KOW

Great post guys, I'd be interested to see more!


----------



## m9fdb

Race Valeting said:


> Heres mine, Look a bit different now though as i've got all my stuff/storage boxes etc etc in there


i know its sad but where did you get your flooring from :newbie: i like it a lot


----------



## glenboy

^^^Looks like kitchen floor tile to me ^^^


----------



## Multipla Mick

I had the same chequered flooring in my van, got an offcut from a flooring place for about £15 I think it was. Well worth doing as it not only looks neat but is a lot easier to keep clean, and won't stain like bare ply.


----------



## N8KOW

Anymore pics????


----------



## treaclesponge

Does the tea cup go around with you too!?


----------



## buckas

N8KOW said:


> Anymore pics????


bump, interested also


----------



## Grizzle

Changed Slighty not much..


----------



## scrapchallenge

*hangs head in shame* you really, _really_ don't want to see inside my van.


----------



## Buzzsaw

Gleamingkleen said:


> Here's a few old pic's as it has been changed alittle since these were taken:


You don't say - no wonder business has picked up :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

scrapchallenge said:


> *hangs head in shame* you really, _really_ don't want to see inside my van.


Oh we do







c'mon, don't be shy, you're among friends here


----------



## scrapchallenge

hahahaha no because after not valeting for ages, and moving house (all surplus equipment just got "shoved" in there, and it wasn't boarded out to begin with - I have 2 stacks of plastic drawers held firm by muptiple bungees) plus I currently also have wedged in the back 4 steel wheels awaiting fitting and the back bumper off an astra GSi :lol: 

My van is currently serving the purpose of a mobile garden shed 

Kirsty


----------



## Multipla Mick

The first van I had was a snotter of a Kangoo, no shelving or boarding in that either, 250 litre tank, genny, PW and vac, plus Really Useful boxes for all the products/cloths etc... oh and a platform for doing high bits, and the buckets of course... don't know how it all went in... so you wouldn't be alone with a less than immaculate van interior. We upgraded to a Ducato and that was much neater, though when the ex used to get back from running the little'un to school I'd often open the back doors and wonder just how many times she had rolled it on the way







she could outbrake Lewis Hamilton into a roundabout I swear...


----------



## scrapchallenge

ok, you have been warned, this is only to make everyone else feel better about their own vans lol...








(I've dropped off the gsi bumper at the bodyshop now, and those wheels get changed over sunday morning)


Kirsty


----------



## Multipla Mick

Well we know you wouldn't turn up at a customer with it looking like that, and we know your current situation, so your sins are forgiven  Not having a side loading door is a right pain though isn't it, had that with the Kangoo...
Chin up, hope you're working with it again soon:thumb:


----------



## scrapchallenge

yup when I'm working it's all very organised (not as stunning as the others though), but I know where everything is and can get to everything easily and it looks tidy (to me lol), and yes no side door is a PITA. I was looking to upgrade when I could afford it and was considering the ford transit connect which ticks all the boxes for size, height, volume and side door too. Oh well 

Kirsty.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

arnt the wheels suposed to be on the outside lol


----------



## scrapchallenge

peter richards said:


> arnt the wheels suposed to be on the outside lol


as of this moring, they are :thumb: (thanks robbieben) now it has a set of 4 ford alloys in the back instead, one with a nearly bald tyre, 3 ok tyres but with damaged valves, all underinflated. I can't believe how much better it handles with the little steels on, it's a vast improvement on before. Plus it no longer looks so ridiculous, and I can clean up the silly alloys and sell them on ebay for some much needed pennies  (lots of them for preference)


----------



## buckas

Custom Detailers said:


> Changed Slighty not much..


Nice matey :thumb:



Buzzsaw said:


> You don't say - no wonder business has picked up :thumb:


:lol: :thumb:

drew


----------



## Silva1

Whos drew ^^ ?


----------



## ryanuk

drew who just posted it lol


----------



## Silva1

ryanuk said:


> drew who just posted it lol


Ah makes sense :lol:

Am a bit slow tonight been playing UT3 all day


----------



## DPN

Here is mine





































Part way through build


----------



## Silva1

I love the idea having a partitioning wall


----------



## Multipla Mick

Silva1 said:


> I love the idea having a partitioning wall


Same here, great way of utilising the space available Dave :thumb:


----------



## Mrdetail

what size does everyone have for the water storage tanks???
this is interesting thread mind


----------



## DPN

Mrdetail said:


> what size does everyone have for the water storage tanks???
> this is interesting thread mind


400 Litres :thumb:


----------



## allyrennie

*water tanks*

Picking up my new van on Friday and the planning stages are well on the way for the inside!! Pics will follow.

Whilst looking at different water tank options, I stumbled across this:-

http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/info_423.html

Not sure on the left or right mounted thing but if it was balanced up with kit on the other side of the van then perhaps the weight distribution is not so much of a concern....Jus thought I would post it for info

Al


----------



## N8KOW

I'll put a big write up on mine when finished. Should be done by 2moro evening.


----------



## Gleammachine

Mine in it's current temporary state after returning from the bodyshop,

Plans to fully plyline with shelving either side once the cheque from the third party is in, smaller 250ltr tank to be fitted and boxed in.


----------



## jedi-knight83

the inside of mine so far...

... all been stripped out cleaned, painted, fitted back properly so its not all loose, floor down, rear windows boarded in

Tank is also in now but no pics of that yet. and still need to paint a few edges but its getting there.

click thumbnail links for large pics


----------



## *MAGIC*

Mrdetail said:


> what size does everyone have for the water storage tanks???
> this is interesting thread mind


Let me know if you want to buy my 400l tank mate :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180

here is some pics of my van, its changed a little since these photos was taken


----------



## davidrogers190

Jedi knight - What have you put down on the floor, it looks really neat.


----------



## jedi-knight83

davidrogers190 said:


> Jedi knight - What have you put down on the floor, it looks really neat.


its just white kitchen flooring. Its pretty hard wearing.


----------



## DPN

steves cleenz said:


> here is some pics of my van, its changed a little since these photos was taken


Steve i can't believe how many 25 Litre and 5 litre bottles you are carrying + a 400 Litre water tank.

You really need to scale down a bit.

Just thing of the fuel saving, by running a lighter van :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180

DPN said:


> Steve i can't believe how many 25 Litre and 5 litre bottles you are carrying + a 400 Litre water tank.
> 
> You really need to scale down a bit.
> 
> Just thing of the fuel saving, by running a lighter van :thumb:


its only a 250 ltr tank, but im gonna rip it all out again soon, as now i am only doing less cars now so no need for so much stuff


----------



## M4D YN

thats what i was thinking :wall: he is mad,i was looking at mine the day,trying to tidy it up


----------



## joe_0_1

Gleammachine said:


>


Got any spare Duragloss stickers? 

Great thread


----------



## David

Race Valeting said:


>


ive got the same flooring as yourself in the same van, every time i see a trafic/vivaro it always has a busted floor seal though where the doors open/close, very annoying :wall:

Not got round to painting the wood lining yet, what did you use for it, as it looks very tough stuff :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180

DPN said:


> Steve i can't believe how many 25 Litre and 5 litre bottles you are carrying + a 400 Litre water tank.
> 
> You really need to scale down a bit.
> 
> Just thing of the fuel saving, by running a lighter van :thumb:


is this better dave :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine

joe_0_1 said:


> Got any spare Duragloss stickers?
> 
> Great thread


I haven't mate sorry, got mine from Steve at Duragloss.


----------



## Maxtor

Have you dismantled the genny? Neat idea. Mines a pain in the ar$e because of the exhaust pointing into the van.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Love what you've done with your gennie Steve  :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180

yep totally stripped it so i can save on room, also stripped the Pressure washer so it will fit in the corner lol


----------



## Maxtor

Multipla Mick said:


> Love what you've done with your gennie Steve  :thumb:


Great minds and all that Mick.


----------



## allyrennie

A Few of the new van fitting:-





































Cheers

Alistair


----------



## mteam

Looks very well laid out Alistair :thumb:


----------



## Guest

allyrennie said:


> A Few of the new van fitting:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alistair


Looks great but hope you've got the weight distributed ok with the watertank just on 1 side :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

wouldnt like to have to slam the brakes on tbh, looks like most of that would fall rapidly to the floor?


----------



## Grizzle

Why do people insist on carrying loads of 5 litres with them? i've never once carried any 5 litres.


----------



## olliecampbell

Dismantled generatorl, nice


----------



## karl_liverpool

i keep the 3 main 5 litres in the van apc,wheel cleaner, wax shampoo 
but the rest are left at home. and just put into 500ml dispensers as needed


----------



## Jim W

Excellent thread. Well done to Jedi-K to bringing it back to life!

Have most of these installs been done by yourself, or, are there companies out there that specialise in fitting out vans etc..? I can't imagine it's very cheap.. :S


----------



## Auto Finesse

This is a bit of an old pic its actualy better now

250L tank up front with auto fill, OF safety and 1 pumped out (for filling buckets etc) one standard out (for PW) inverter under floor pan, full range of prods in the back, there is more storage upfront for polishers and polish etc.

Buckets, vac, pump spray etc fits snugly in the floor space 



Custom Detailers said:


> Why do people insist on carrying loads of 5 litres with them? i've never once carried any 5 litres.


What so you dont even carry a 5l of TFR (IE power max or hazsafe) or wheel cleaner etc, im to busy to be refilling stuff every 5 mins and when i go out on trips up the country (usualy 3-6 days) i need enough gear with me to do all that work and some (usualy try to splash the van down as well why im there) granted i dont take every thing in 5s but a fair bit :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

james b, have you finished your underbonnet mods for that beast yet?

Probably the quickest detailing van around!


----------



## Grizzle

james b said:


> What so you dont even carry a 5l of TFR (IE power max or hazsafe) or wheel cleaner etc, im to busy to be refilling stuff every 5 mins and when i go out on trips up the country (usualy 3-6 days) i need enough gear with me to do all that work and some (usualy try to splash the van down as well why im there) granted i dont take every thing in 5s but a fair bit :thumb:


yes and no lol i dont carry any 5 litres they are all pre diluted into megs generic bottles in the van and i do carry a pre mixed pump sprayer of hazesafe its 9 litres but other than that i dont have 5 litres partly for space other for weight since fuel its still damm expensive lol :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Custom Detailers said:


> yes and no lol i dont carry any 5 litres they are all pre diluted into megs generic bottles in the van and i do carry a pre mixed pump sprayer of hazesafe its 9 litres but other than that i dont have 5 litres partly for space other for weight since fuel its still damm expensive lol :thumb:


Fair enough, if it works for you :thumb: im just to likely to forget to fill somthing up and end up 100 odd mile away with no wheel cleaner on shampoo lol


----------



## allyrennie

ianFRST said:


> wouldnt like to have to slam the brakes on tbh, looks like most of that would fall rapidly to the floor?


Why might that be? All built in and secured properly, all drawers secured, nothing moves etc?

As for the gallon bottles, same comments really as a few others, being away for a week at a time it means there is little risk of running out of anything. Means I can leave people some products too when they require them.

Weight distribution was worked out properly, even with a FB like me in it, the van is only 45% pass side / 55% driver side split.

Al


----------



## Dan Carter

*Van Pictures*

Great thread this, I could spend hours looking at these type of things:tumbleweed:

ok just me then

Added some of my van racking


----------



## vauxhall

Jim W said:


> Excellent thread. Well done to Jedi-K to bringing it back to life!
> 
> Have most of these installs been done by yourself, or, are there companies out there that specialise in fitting out vans etc..? I can't imagine it's very cheap.. :S


Any further help on this would be cool as we are kitting out our first van at the moment. Some impressive set-ups there guys:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Dan Carter said:


> Great thread this, I could spend hours looking at these type of things:tumbleweed:
> 
> ok just me then
> 
> Added some of my van racking


No not just you, I'm a van saddo too :lol: I've always liked functional things, and the way vehicles are laid out for whatever task they do etc, even the specialist trucks and trailers you see around fascinate me. So, I like seeing how others fit their vans out, (and put my old effort to shame in the process ).
Your's looks really neatly done, especially at the back :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter

Multipla Mick said:


> No not just you, I'm a van saddo too :lol: I've always liked functional things, and the way vehicles are laid out for whatever task they do etc, even the specialist trucks and trailers you see around fascinate me. So, I like seeing how others fit their vans out, (and put my old effort to shame in the process ).
> Your's looks really neatly done, especially at the back :thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

vauxhall said:


> Any further help on this would be cool as we are kitting out our first van at the moment. Some impressive set-ups there guys:thumb:


I'm not aware of any companies that specifically fit out vans for valeting, but they may be out there. There are plenty that can provide racking etc, either in metal or ply, and designed for specific makes/models, but often the racking isn't always ideal for valeting needs off the shelf as it were. A well fitted out van makes a heck of a difference to the ease with which you can do the job in my opinion. Things are easier to get at when you want them, and it just makes doing the job and packing up at the end so much easier. I often thought I'd love to see a van with a built in water tank with an external filler (like on a motorhome), inverter and leisure battery set up with an external hook up for charging the leisure battery if required overnight, built in pressure washer reels etc, and quality racking with the right size shelves and cubbies. Maybe additional lighting on the exterior of the van too...
I think you'll have to look at the various set ups on here, and decide on what you think will work. Before you go building it all, it may be worth piling all your kit up at the back of the van and working out what will go where etc. I found I'd make minor changes after a few days anyway as you tend to iron out any bugs in the layout as you work. But there are simple things like keeping shampoos, APCs, wheel cleaner bottles etc, along with wheel brushes and so on on the back doors as you use these nearly every job and you don't want to be climbing in the back to fetch them all the time. That was my theory anyway, but what worked for me may not for someone else. But it's all good fun!


----------



## Dan Carter

Some great points there, I hope to get a newer bigger van next year as I do my valeting part time around my full time job. Work is going well and more business is coming my way in the form of regulars so a nicer van is on the cards, I also have 2 kids so really could use a van with 3 seats (mines a Kangoo only 2 seats)

I have so many ideas for my new van.

If I had the cash I would love James B,s van , screams classy all over


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ get ya doe saved it will be for sale soon enough


----------



## Multipla Mick

james b said:


> ^^ get ya doe saved it will be for sale soon enough


Oh eh... going full time in the unit or replacing the van with another James? If so, what you getting then? Come on, spill... 

Talking of your van James, I too think it looks the mutts, very neatly laid out and factory looking :thumb: But before you think I've come over a bit :argie: I prefer the bigger vans I can (almost) stand up in


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ fair comment on the bigger vans, thing is your up there where you have space to drive, im working in central london 3 days a week so the Astra is good for niping about in and the rest of the time im long distance up mids so need to get it rocking on the Mway  so again Astra works for me as its like driving a car.

Im replacing it soon, and yes with a bigger van, i did put this up for sale, even had some one to buy it but they messed about and tegh van i wanted got sold in teh mean time i did stick it on here for one final go but again nothing but messers and people who would like it but did not have the funds (loans aint to easy to get right now) Sian has talked me in to keeping it as my dream was to get the VXR lump in there one day and just use it for my own pleasure (ie not a work van any more) the next van will be a crew cab Vito (not Brabus but the lux model) or T5 sportline, that will be next year i hope


----------



## Multipla Mick

james b said:


> ^^ fair comment on the bigger vans, thing is your up there where you have space to drive, im working in central london 3 days a week so the Astra is good for niping about in and the rest of the time im long distance up mids so need to get it rocking on the Mway  so again Astra works for me as its like driving a car.
> 
> Im replacing it soon, and yes with a bigger van, i did put this up for sale, even had some one to buy it but they messed about and tegh van i wanted got sold in teh mean time i did stick it on here for one final go but again nothing but messers and people who would like it but did not have the funds (loans aint to easy to get right now) Sian has talked me in to keeping it as my dream was to get the VXR lump in there one day and just use it for my own pleasure (ie not a work van any more) the next van will be a crew cab Vito (not Brabus but the lux model) or T5 sportline, that will be next year i hope


Sounds good :thumb: Not struck on the Merc Vitos for some reason, but I really like the Vee Dubbs, very tasty looking and well built vans I gather. I know what you mean about van sizes too, it's all down to preference and the sort of work you do, and there were a couple of regulars we had where the Ducato was a pain in the backside as it was too big to fit under an arch to one courtyard, and couldn't get it out of the way in a tiny car park at the rear of a shop at another regular, so I had to keep moving the flipping thing to let peeps in and out :wall: Great advert for the business though your van, very eye catching and professional looking all round.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ thanks Mick, yer i remember your van off BV, that thing was well kitted out and organised with a sycodelic floor too lol


----------



## JamesnDaz

heres mine


----------



## vauxhall

Multipla Mick said:


> I'm not aware of any companies that specifically fit out vans for valeting, but they may be out there. There are plenty that can provide racking etc, either in metal or ply, and designed for specific makes/models, but often the racking isn't always ideal for valeting needs off the shelf as it were. A well fitted out van makes a heck of a difference to the ease with which you can do the job in my opinion. Things are easier to get at when you want them, and it just makes doing the job and packing up at the end so much easier. I often thought I'd love to see a van with a built in water tank with an external filler (like on a motorhome), inverter and leisure battery set up with an external hook up for charging the leisure battery if required overnight, built in pressure washer reels etc, and quality racking with the right size shelves and cubbies. Maybe additional lighting on the exterior of the van too...
> I think you'll have to look at the various set ups on here, and decide on what you think will work. Before you go building it all, it may be worth piling all your kit up at the back of the van and working out what will go where etc. I found I'd make minor changes after a few days anyway as you tend to iron out any bugs in the layout as you work. But there are simple things like keeping shampoos, APCs, wheel cleaner bottles etc, along with wheel brushes and so on on the back doors as you use these nearly every job and you don't want to be climbing in the back to fetch them all the time. That was my theory anyway, but what worked for me may not for someone else. But it's all good fun!


Some really good tips there, many thanks:thumb:


----------



## David

really like the internal van power socket in that van ^


----------



## RRobert

after reading this thread i have picked up a few tips, thanks guys.

i have to get all this (except the pot plants).......



























+ the 400ltr water tank.

.....back into this

















putting some custom on hold in december and going to paint the inside of the van and try pick up some of the kitchen chess board flooring cos that looked the biz :doublesho and have a go at some proper woodwork. 
keep you posted.:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Looking forward to seeing the photos of the work in progress! (you are planning on taking photos aren't you... ) Only thing I can suggest is boxing in the tank will give a shelf on top of it if you need it, make full use of the back doors for brushes and spray bottles and have a few dry runs of sticking your kit in and seeing what fits where the best etc. Have fun!


----------



## Grizzle

Jesus i feel flattered Robert.


----------



## RRobert

Multipla Mick said:


> I had the same chequered flooring in my van, got an offcut from a flooring place for about £15 I think it was. Well worth doing as it not only looks neat but is a lot easier to keep clean, and won't stain like bare ply.


did you PVA it to the floor or what other adhesive? 
thinking about the offcut section at the local carpet shops.


----------



## caledonia

Just remember Robert I will be casting my beady eye over the wood work, at the Jan meet. Quality workmanship speaks for itself. :thumb:


----------



## David

the inside of my van, needs a good clean and tidy
although i'll not be building much more as im hoping to get a new van next year


----------



## Multipla Mick

xpressvalet said:


> did you PVA it to the floor or what other adhesive?
> thinking about the offcut section at the local carpet shops.


My ex actually laid the flooring  as her Dad was a carpet fitter and she used to help him, plus, being a woman, she maintains a better temper than I do! She used some sort of glue we already had in the garage as far as I can remember, can't remember exactly what though I'm afraid. She also built the shelves, 'cos she's good at that sort of thing too  Oh the shame of it all :lol: I just got to paint it and decide on the layout etc 

Not got any photos of the finished article, but have got one of the work in progress... doesn't really help anyone, but I'm going to bung it in anyway, so there :lol:








Wow, that's impressive eh... :lol: :lol:
The van I've got at the moment, (not for valeting) I laid carpet tiles in the back and used some sort of aerosol glue that has done the job well, very strong and none have lifted so far.


----------



## Bigpikle

Multipla Mick said:


> The van I've got at the moment, I laid carpet tiles in the back


Mick's carpet floor van  can only imagine why you need that :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Bigpikle said:


> Mick's carpet floor van  can only imagine why you need that :lol:


Steady.... :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

a few finished pics 








































and with new alloys


----------



## RRobert

caledonia said:


> Just remember Robert I will be casting my beady eye over the wood work, at the Jan meet. Quality workmanship speaks for itself. :thumb:


probably take the Gixxer now!

no pressure then gordon huh? your a "tools" man, get over here with yer big saw!


----------



## Multipla Mick

Very neat Peter :thumb:


----------



## justin30513

Sorry I didn't see this thread before I started mine!
My gosh, you guys take your vans as serious as your detailing! I LOVE IT!

I've learned one thing though...........
You don't have to carry bulk containers with you all the time. Same goes for the quarts of polishes. I just stepped back and thought of much I use in a week. Very little. So I just carry less.

Again, there is some nice looking rigs over here!


----------



## caledonia

xpressvalet said:


> probably take the Gixxer now!
> 
> no pressure then gordon huh? your a "tools" man, get over here with yer big saw!


If you want a hand or to just borrow some tools just give me a shout.:thumb:

I am off work soon, so anything is possible :lol:

Gordon :thumb:


----------



## wookey

inside my van......


----------



## Grizzle

^^ Your such a tart!!



LMAO


----------



## richjohnhughes

RS Adam said:


> inside my van......


whats going on there then??? track bike?


----------



## wookey

Custom Detailers said:


> ^^ Your such a tart!!
> 
> LMAO


lol

and yes mate track bike


----------



## justin30513

Dude..........That original!
At least it's out of the weather and you don't have to pull a trailer.


----------



## ryanuk

heres mine nothing great,want a new setup soon.


----------



## ryanuk

ps 400L water tank is at the back of all that


----------



## justin30513

^^^^^^^^^
Nice setup!
Clean. I'm now looking at an electric Kranzle. They are expensive.......600.00USD.
Are they worth it???


----------



## Grizzle

justin30513 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Nice setup!
> Clean. I'm now looking at an electric Kranzle. They are expensive.......600.00USD.
> Are they worth it???


yes if it wasnt for the need for me to buy a bigger generator to run a K1150T i would be pic whoreing if i had one lol maybe in a few years i will get one. :thumb:


----------



## David

only thing about white walls etc - do you not get marks all over it, i repainted my arches and they are all scuffed already and black marked


----------



## Refined Detail

Sorry to bump this thread yet again.

Anybody with Connects - please add to this thread.

i've redone mine twice this year already but still not found a layout I'm happy with, and now I'm looking at adding a generator too, so need further ideas!!

Thanks in advance 

Rich


----------



## Lloyd71

I love topics like this, makes me want to get my own van and start doing detailing myself since I can't seem to find a job! Anyone fancy lending me lots of money? :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

I dont have connect any more and this pic was taken late on in to its 2 year working life so its not all picture perfect but here is how i had my connect set out 250L tank genny and all the gear:


----------



## Refined Detail

Have spotted this on a previous thread and always been impressed with the layout!

Couple of questions:

Where was your pressure washer? Down the side of the tank with the hose connected through the van and out the back? I have a Kranzle K7/120 so am tempted to leave it in the back of the van and stop running a hose out the side door.

What did you do to make the bucket feed / spray head powerful enough to use? Mine just dribbles out of the 250ltr tank I have! 

Cheers

P.S - Where did you get your exhaust tip from?!


----------



## Auto Finesse

YEr my PW is down the side of the tank, and you can flip the Pas seat down to get to it, i have custom tanks made (nt the Ab etc ones with pony out puts) these have good flow to fill buckets etc 

Zorst tip i dont remember where from


----------



## Refined Detail

Cheers - I was looking at your tanks and wondering where you got them from lol. Link for future reference at all please?

Can't get to the tank from my passenger seat as I have a full metal bulkhead unfortunately. Ah well.

Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Custom made localy mate, i have to do quite a bit of the work my self also and they dont work out cheap at around 400ea


----------



## deanchilds

Heres mine latest design. Got to do a few more bits yet .


----------



## Refined Detail

It's black now? Was white last time I saw it lol.

So where does you PW connect to? Confused by the 2 hoses...

cheers


----------



## deanchilds

Edited!


----------



## simontaxi

deanchilds said:


> Heres mine latest design. Got to do a few more bits yet .
> 
> ]


Can you tell me where you get them things you have your cloths in ?


----------



## deanchilds

Ikea! Everyone asks that! Lol!


----------



## Multipla Mick

Ikea has some useful stuff in the kitchens and bathrooms sections, lots of little baskets, racks and rails and stuff, plus loads of storage bins etc... cheap enough too :thumb:


----------



## dw0510

JamesnDaz said:


> heres mine


Where are those big red brushes from?!


----------



## deanchilds

Edited!


----------



## freon warrior

Some really good looking vans here. Keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## JamesnDaz

tmlvaleting said:


> Where are those big red brushes from?!


Ebay mate


----------



## freon warrior

Any more?


----------



## littlelloydy

Finally figured out how to post the image.


----------



## bidderman1969

this really is a good thread chaps!


----------



## Monaco Detailer

inside my van......................

Ah i dont have one, but i do have a nice little showroom to work from that fits 3 cars in, 2 to work on or 2 finished details & & place to work from at the front.










I like how some of you guys are really methodical about the way its laid out, if i was a client & i saw some of the vans inside i would know its a person that really takes pride in how things look! credit to you guys!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## littlelloydy

You have to be methodical and very organised as the van is a big selling point. A lot of people are seeing into the back of my van when im working in a public place and some people like to have a nosey, i think i tidy van says a lot about who you are and how you work. Plus you can get a job done quicker if your organised and time is money.


----------



## Monaco Detailer

littlelloydy said:


> You have to be methodical and very organised as the van is a big selling point. A lot of people are seeing into the back of my van when im working in a public place and some people like to have a nosey, i think i tidy van says a lot about who you are and how you work. Plus you can get a job done quicker if your organised and time is money.


I agree


----------



## james_RScos

interesting read and insite.


----------



## T4_ANNI

Work in progress:


----------



## buckas

nice, looking good

MPV?


----------



## The Cueball

Sorry if this has been asked before, but for an average sized car (let's say a Mondeo), how much water do you think would be used, but the time you have went through a full detail:

PW car
Foam
2BM wash
Rinse

etc etc

or maybe an easier was to ask, is how long does the 400 litre tanks last....

:thumb:


----------



## buckas

The Cueball said:


> or maybe an easier was to ask, is how long does the 400 litre tanks last....
> 
> :thumb:


not sure but you have to remember that 1litre of water weighs 1kg (@ 4 degrees c)

that's 400kg extra in a car or 63 stone (about 6 average blokes), not to mention other equipment and the driver..........it's best if you are carrying a lot of water to use a van bcause the suspension setup (mostly leaf springs) can handle greater constant weight than a car could


----------



## T4_ANNI

buckas said:


> nice, looking good
> 
> MPV?


Yes mate, its a VW Touran 7 seater (was).


----------



## T4_ANNI

Generator and tank now in. Next will be to shelve over the tank.


----------



## Refined Detail

So why have you gone for an MPV over a van? Confused!

Link to where you got the genny from at all please?


----------



## T4_ANNI

Thats whats I decided to use  Could have used Caddy but they are pricey especially the new ones.

Heres where I got the generator from, good service and quick delivery.

https://www.genpoweruk.co.uk


----------



## Refined Detail

Fair enough - Are load ratings etc all similar to a van? Look forward to seeing some finished photos inside and out!

Thanks for the link too :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Still Confused by the Touran set up!! 

Have you done valeting before??


----------



## T4_ANNI

Rich H said:


> Fair enough - Are load ratings etc all similar to a van? Look forward to seeing some finished photos inside and out!
> 
> Thanks for the link too :thumb:


Suspension is different for a start to the setup on a van but a fair amount of weight came out of the rear when the seats and fixing plates were removed so it should handle the extra weight when the tank is filled (250ltr). If it doesn't then I'll be back to square one


----------



## T4_ANNI

Grizzle said:


> Still Confused by the Touran set up!!
> 
> Have you done valeting before??


Yes mate:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

T4_ANNI said:


> Yes mate:thumb:


Half the battle thought you were jumping in at the deep end lol.


----------



## T4_ANNI

lol. The Touran admittedly aint ideal but if the set up doesn't work (and it should work) everything can easily be reversed and a more suitable vehicle sourced.

On the basis that the car is suitable for 7 adults- the generator (45kg), tank (250kg) plus pressure washer etc, I should be ok for weight and balance taking into account of the original stuff removed.


----------



## SteveO

Thanks for the link. Exactly which model is the one you bought?


----------



## SteveO

Ah... its the Hyundai HY7000LE 5.5kw electric start petrol version isn't it?


----------



## T4_ANNI

Its the HY3100LE 3kw Electric start petrol one :thumb:


----------



## SteveO

Ah, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

back to inside your van.........took a seriously loooooong time to get around to make some (half) decent shelfy things in the back. only took about 2 hours and am not a woodwork guru by a mile, but they work and havent fallen down *yet*. going to get them painted to help with water protection. :thumb:

Sprays, lotions and potions....









5ltr, 2.5lts snow foam etc....


----------



## ryanuk

T4_ANNI said:


> Its the HY3100LE 3kw Electric start petrol one :thumb:


have you used it yet mate? if so is it any good?


----------



## T4_ANNI

Yeah its good mate, good value for money. Electric start is really handy. Having an exhaust piece welded on next week to divert the fumes outside.


----------



## ryanuk

T4_ANNI said:


> Yeah its good mate, good value for money. Electric start is really handy. Having an exhaust piece welded on next week to divert the fumes outside.


thanks mate,mite get me one as mine is playing up.


----------



## Refined Detail

Might as well bump this again! Always interests me.

Were a few WIP at the beginning of this post that never got updated - would be interesting to see what they look like now.

Connects will be welcomed as always too! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Here's my swb connect, thought i'd get it in while it's tidy


----------



## ryanuk

looks clean that jay! very nice.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, it's nice to keep it tidy but thats not always the case


----------



## David

will need to get pictures of my caddy up soon.

Its carpeted, ply lined and marine varnished with cheque flooring for the tank and PW.

I bought a £600 honda generator and never used it :lol:


----------



## Refined Detail

Wow Jay - that's seriously impressive! Couple of questions if I may...

Is the pressure washer tucked away down the side of the tank by the sliding door? And what size tank is that?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## dominic84

/\/\/\

I agree that's very tidy :thumb:

Well done for bumping this thread as well because I like seeing what people come up with.


----------



## Maxtor

Agreed, nice job Jay,:thumb:




Maxtor.


----------



## Guest

Rich H said:


> Wow Jay - that's seriously impressive! Couple of questions if I may...
> 
> Is the pressure washer tucked away down the side of the tank by the sliding door? And what size tank is that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich


Thanks, yes the pressure washer (kranzle) just fit on the inside of the sliding door, more luck than calculated measurements 
The tank is 250l


----------



## Refined Detail

:lol: That's exactly what I was hoping you would say as it's an idea I've had in mind for a while


----------



## ianFRST

i need to see some more invertor set ups  :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Have no fear, i have a little project on the go


----------



## ryanuk

james b said:


> Have no fear, i have a little project on the go


pics


----------



## Auto Finesse

Not yet, shes having a little refurb this month, service, new boots, wheels refurbed (two curbed and colour swap) a few minor bits of paint (chips in wheel arches on body kit) and a full interior rebuild, new static equiptment (built in invertor, PW, and vac ) racking lighting and some other stuff.

Iv neglected her lately, so a little TLC is in need


----------



## ryanuk

james b said:


> Not yet, shes having a little refurb this month, service, new boots, wheels refurbed (two curbed and colour swap) a few minor bits of paint (chips in wheel arches on body kit) and a full interior rebuild, new static equiptment (built in invertor, PW, and vac ) racking lighting and some other stuff.
> 
> Iv neglected her lately, so a little TLC is in need


sounds ace mate.......

cant wait to see it!


----------



## charlie53

dominic84 said:


> Well done for bumping this thread as well because I like seeing what people come up with.


Me too, I could spend hours looking througth threads like this :thumb:


----------



## tmagnet

Not exactly a detailing van, but I think this would work well for detailing.
LWB Connect. For anyone who should wish to know about the racking, It's from a company called Bri-stor. They kit out all our connects, transits, landrovers, navaras, rangers etc


----------



## REFLECTS

Bump


----------



## andyt13

ryanuk said:


> pics


2nd that :wave:


----------



## wookey

Santa came


----------



## karl0308

Grizzle said:


> Changed Slighty not much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Right this might seem like a daft question, but what are these 'clips' called holding up the bottles, can not find them for the life of me in diy stores and tried explaining what they are to the employees but they look at me gone out and take me to some other clips :lol::wall:


----------



## Grizzle

They are Tool Clips

http://www.screwfix.com/cats/100031/Fixings/Tool-Clips;jsessionid=R2D54AJGFDFYSCSTHZPCFFI


----------



## Typhoon 180

here is my latest van, from this:


















to this:










175Ltr Tank fitted just to give you a view of how small the back of ther van is lol:










Pressure washer stripped and just the main motor fitted to save on space:



















2 shelves i made which sit ontop of the tank



















fitted another long shelf fitted to them 2, gennie bolted in and stripped to save on space and test fitted where everything is going to sit :










fitted a load of "C" clips to hold the bottles and this is what it looks like all fitted:










all my lights, extensions and polishing machine are sat behind the front seats along with my George extraction pipe


----------



## karl0308

Grizzle said:


> They are Tool Clips
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/cats/100031/Fixings/Tool-Clips;jsessionid=R2D54AJGFDFYSCSTHZPCFFI


I knew it was a daft question!
Only place I have not looked!
Thanks


----------



## karl0308

steve cleen, That looks great mate, I would love to scale down from my kangoo, I seem to have no space tho,lol 
Due for a re-fit in the next month or so hopefully
What PW is that mate?


----------



## Typhoon 180

its a nilfrisk alto one, cant remember what model as ive had it for ages lol


----------



## karl0308

i got a nilfisk also, I have a thread about the hoses for these which is in tools section, how long is your hose and where did u get it from, I assume u wont b taking the pw itself out of the van, I am looking at keeping mine in the van once i have re fitted and need a longer hose


----------



## Typhoon 180

i had one made up at my local place that does high pressure hoses, think its 15mtrs, i know Pirtek make them but cant say how much it will be, also some of the Nilfrisks have a funny screw thread on the machine and they are not all the same through the range, so it will best if you take your machine along to get the correct thread:thumb:


----------



## karl0308

cheers for that bud :thumb:

Just seen that pirtek has a store 10 minute drive away from me


----------



## mouthyman

steves cleenz thats pretty impressive that you have managed to squeeze all of that into such a small space :thumb:

like a little Tardis


----------



## mouthyman

Grizzle said:


> They are Tool Clips
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/cats/100031/Fixings/Tool-Clips;jsessionid=R2D54AJGFDFYSCSTHZPCFFI


what size clips did you use for your bottles?


----------



## alexf

Steves cleenz, 

Thats awesome! My favourite setup on here so far :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Flipping heck Steve, that is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Simon01

Some great thought into that set up steves cleenz, Nice work on getting the car right in the first place.

Top work :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

wookey said:


> Santa came


mmmmnnnnnn!!! Tyres!!:doublesho:doublesho:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## RRobert

mouthyman said:


> steves cleenz thats pretty impressive that you have managed to squeeze all of that into such a small space :thumb:
> 
> like a little Tardis












it is a tight squeeze but you got it all in................but am i the only person thinking why didnt youget a bigger van and not a car derived van?

dont get me wrong, a good cosmetic turn a round on the outside because it looks well, am just betting you upgrade to a bigger van quicker than you think.


----------



## Typhoon 180

xpressvalet said:


> it is a tight squeeze but you got it all in................but am i the only person thinking why didnt youget a bigger van and not a car derived van?
> 
> dont get me wrong, a good cosmetic turn a round on the outside because it looks well, am just betting you upgrade to a bigger van quicker than you think.


i had a van that was bigger than this before lol, i have down sized as there is no need for me to have a big van with the work i do, i just carry what is needed for each job


----------



## RRobert

steves cleenz said:


> i had a van that was bigger than this before lol, i have down sized as there is no need for me to have a big van with the work i do, i just carry what is needed for each job


i see.

R
E
S
P
E
C
T

to you then.:thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

steves cleenz said:


> here is my latest van, from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175Ltr Tank fitted just to give you a view of how small the back of ther van is lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure washer stripped and just the main motor fitted to save on space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shelves i made which sit ontop of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitted another long shelf fitted to them 2, gennie bolted in and stripped to save on space and test fitted where everything is going to sit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitted a load of "C" clips to hold the bottles and this is what it looks like all fitted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my lights, extensions and polishing machine are sat behind the front seats along with my George extraction pipe


hope ur spares under the van LOL , i have a pug partner and thinking of something bigger , i couldn't down size this much but hat off to u for doing it


----------



## Pandy

Steve (i presume?) has this still got the black and green graphics on?

Im sure ive seen it on a few MG-Rover forums with them


----------



## Typhoon 180

Pandy said:


> Steve (i presume?) has this still got the black and green graphics on?
> 
> Im sure ive seen it on a few MG-Rover forums with them


yes it has, but forum rules so cant show it with the stickers on lol


----------



## Braz11

Other day i saw a Vw Transporter Sport in Black, Looked amazing ! 
Was very similar to the Renualt Traffic inside, must of been a Detailer himself


----------



## mouthyman

anyone know of any good places to get some cheap black carpet or fabric from, im after something similar to speaker box covering?


----------



## Phil H

ebay mate, done this to my van


----------



## mouthyman

has anyone made their own racks? how easy it it and does it look ok?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

not that difficult if your good at measuring and being generally fussy .
but as the old saying if you do have a go, measure twice cut once


----------



## Tybo

mouthyman said:


> has anyone made their own racks? how easy it it and does it look ok?


I just paid the carpenter who lives next door, to do mine.

That way I know it will stay there.


----------



## David

mouthyman said:


> has anyone made their own racks? how easy it it and does it look ok?


just box the arches then stack bottles on top, thats what i did, i've got around 20 bottles


----------



## Prism Detailing

I got a joiner to custom make mine and the water tank to be boxed in, He had already done two before so knew what he was doing.....also used one of the ones on here as a template (which IMO thought was the best layout i have seen)


----------



## mouthyman

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I got a joiner to custom make mine and the water tank to be boxed in, He had already done two before so knew what he was doing.....also used one of the ones on here as a template (which IMO thought was the best layout i have seen)


any pics?


----------



## REFLECTS

steves cleenz said:


> yes it has, but forum rules so cant show it with the stickers on lol


Pay the subscription if you gonna moan about it :lol:

Just kiddin


----------



## Grizzle

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I got a joiner to custom make mine and the water tank to be boxed in, He had already done two before so knew what he was doing.....also used one of the ones on here as a template (which IMO thought was the best layout i have seen)


what did you use??


----------



## Grizzle

REFLECTS said:


> Pay the subscription if you gonna moan about it :lol:


Easier said than done no one wants my money lmao


----------



## REFLECTS

You been naughty Grizzle?


----------



## Prism Detailing

When i approached my friend I went with the pics of Jay's (GleemingKleen) van and said this is what i want, funny enough he already had the pics and was going to suggest this to me. But during the build realised his must be LWB and mine is SWB so there were a couple of differences

This was in the beginning









Half way through (Half the shelving done and the water tank boxed in

















Shelving finished









Then fitted the Generator


----------



## buckas

Really nice Bobby, vivaro?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Varient of it....Trafic


----------



## Grizzle

REFLECTS said:


> You been naughty Grizzle?


ME???...hahaha never


----------



## buckas

:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

cant see from the pics but where the smaller bottles are kept try and fit a few separating bits of wood , as they will eventually fall over and as you havnt left a gap at the bottom it will end up full of stuff you want but cant find .
plus try and utilise the rear doors it saves a lot of time stretching in and out of the van ,put the things you use the most on them


----------



## Multipla Mick

That's a good point Peter has made about the rear doors. I had a few wire baskets from Ikea's kitchen dept for the most used trigger spray bottles, screw in hooks for brushes and tool clips for the PW lances on the back doors, makes life that bit easier and quicker :thumb:

Looking good though, very neat and tidy.


----------



## deanchilds

Well im starting from scratch with my new van. Its going to need a complete new overhaul of everything. 

Plans so far: 

Sound deaden the cab to keep cold out in winter, a water proof coating to the floor to stop any rotting, box in 400ltr tank so cant be seen from rear and then got everything else to sort out, may be a bit of a trial and error to see what works best. 

Ill be doing a step by step guide if its any use to anyone.


----------



## mouthyman

ive just finished sorting the back of mine, all thats left to do now is make a rack.

so far I have sound deadened and insulated the back covering the sides, arches and floor. I then trimmed my ply lining kit in carpet and fitted that, and then made and trimmed a bulkhead and box for my water tank, it now looks alot tidier and is much warmer and quieter

will get some pics shortly


----------



## David

robert as soon as you turn a corner at speed that whole van is going to fall into itself, i have that generator (as it was myself who recommended it to you) and it weighs about 80kg, those planks of wood won't hold that for long i wouldn't imagine

also it might just be the angle on the picture but have you tried pulling the chord on the generator? looks as though if you pull the chord hard enough you'll rattle your knuckles off the shelving

fresh wood lining is awsome though, lovely smell


----------



## Prism Detailing

The wood aint doing too bad at present but it will be getting tied down when i get round to it, as for the pull chord, this is the reason i placed it over to the left hand side, allows more than enough space 

and the fresh wood smell is amazing


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Prism Detailing said:


> When i approached my friend I went with the pics of Jay's (GleemingKleen) van and said this is what i want, funny enough he already had the pics and was going to suggest this to me. But during the build realised his must be LWB and mine is SWB so there were a couple of differences


Bobby your set up looks very similair, very organized :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=830953&postcount=2

mine is a SWB though not LWB


----------



## David

nice looking van GK, i had one of those vans (for my sins i might add )


----------



## deanchilds

Well chaps I need some pics of connect if anyone has one so I can grab some ideas, my last one turned out to complicated so this one im wanting it just right. 

I like the wall to hide the tank and than im thinking two slim rackings down the sides for chemicals etc and then I really want to be able to hide the hoovers, pw and genny, buckets etc when not in use for that tidier lookso think I may go for a cuboard on maybe with doors that I can close when shut. 

MUST NOT PAINT THIS TIME! 

(note to self)


----------



## Guest

Here's mine, kranzle is at the side of genny so easily get to it through sliding door


----------



## deanchilds

Thats tidy! Thanks dude!


----------



## RRobert

I am not a woodwork guru by a mile, i popped this up in about 2 hours, it suits me as i prefer to have removabel plastic stackers to take out the van into workshops. Also like having that wee bit of space in the van with the hardware taken tou for misc items loaded in the van like trips to loacl skips!

Sprays, lotions and potions....









5ltr, 2.5lts snow foam etc....


----------



## mouthyman

just been sorting the interior of my new van, nearly finished apart from a rack which i will be building shortly

before









after


----------



## ryanuk

looks well smart that mate! wont stay like that for long lol


----------



## deanchilds

I cant wait to get stuck in to mine. first plans are to cold and wet proof then ply the rear and see where that takes me. luckly get the old van still to use.


----------



## ianFRST

them vivaros look good  still looks like you have to do alot of leaning in to get to products, which would be annoying

mouthyman, looks pretty :lol: but that will be annoying too, having to remove the vacs to get the pw out everytime you do a car. and vice versa to pack up


----------



## Auto Finesse

I dont know why anyone would bother getting a PW out of the van on each job, for as long as i can remember iv always had them fitted to the van full time, IMO it is better for the machine, you have less chance of damaging it and you can also run a better feed to it from the tank (reenforced big bore, take the soppy hose fitting off the PW and you will notice alot of difference in performance.


----------



## davidrogers190

I also cant see the point in taking the pressure washer out of the van everytime, that would do my head in, you also have to think about the amount of time you must waste throughout the day.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ It also increases the risk of breaking the machine.


----------



## mouthyman

ianFRST said:


> mouthyman, looks pretty :lol: but that will be annoying too, having to remove the vacs to get the pw out everytime you do a car. and vice versa to pack up


the jetwash and vacs are only there for the time being while I build the rack and then re arrange everything, they arent currently being used so i stuck them all in the corner so they dont rattle and the make space in the garage :lol:


----------



## smyrk

Hi ive just bought a citroen dispacth and am hoping to start ply lining it and installing my tank tomoro but was just looking for some ideas of what i could do, any got pics of setups in dispatches? Also how do you go about fixing your tanks in place i havent got a steel bulkhead, so will be putting a ply one in and then boxing my tank in.


----------



## karl_liverpool

smyrk said:


> Hi ive just bought a citroen dispacth and am hoping to start ply lining it and installing my tank tomoro but was just looking for some ideas of what i could do, any got pics of setups in dispatches? Also how do you go about fixing your tanks in place i havent got a steel bulkhead, so will be putting a ply one in and then boxing my tank in.


the tank will tilt due to the passenger seats angle. i used two blocks of wood toward the bottom where the step is under the seats. then cargo strap the lower half into the blocks sits tight and no chance to fall over. will try and gets some pics of how mine is done but its only on stage one at the moment everything in so i can work.
i have big plans for the back but that will come over the next month or so when i have time.


----------



## mouthyman

just a quick question, what does everyone use to seperate their shelves?

im looking to fit something on the shelves to divide and hold my products


----------



## Phil H

Thought i'd post a few pics of mine. Gave it a tidy out the other day. I have not yet had a client where i have needed my own water and electricity supply so untill then its not worth the weight. 
I usually take what i need from the garage plus i like my flight cases so most things are portable as i also use the van for non detailing trips.




























:thumb:


----------



## tim

Thats really nice Phil! 

Is it a Citreon/Peugeot Berlingo/Partner?


----------



## karl_liverpool

phiol what have you got holding your lances on the side? that does look proper smart. like the ally floor too is that just lino?


----------



## Phil H

Its an 05 Pug Partner. 

They are plastic coated clips. Yup its lino on 9mm ply flooring

cheers


----------



## SBerlyn

Phil,

How do you stop your flight cases / tool chest from going flying as you turn a corner?

S


----------



## DPN

SBerlyn said:


> Phil,
> 
> How do you stop your flight cases / tool chest from going flying as you turn a corner?
> 
> S


It's held in with the Jetwash, Hoover and all the other gear that is missing from the photo 

It does look the business though - Nice van layout


----------



## Phil H

cheers guys , the toolchest is screwed down and the flight case in the photo is just sitting on black non slip matting, it doesnt move an inch lol


----------



## paranoid73

Phil H said:


> Thought i'd post a few pics of mine. Gave it a tidy out the other day. I have not yet had a client where i have needed my own water and electricity supply so untill then its not worth the weight.
> I usually take what i need from the garage plus i like my flight cases so most things are portable as i also use the van for non detailing trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Looking Good :thumb:

Where did you get the platic coated clips from? I could do with that set up in my garage.


----------



## David

missing a few bits and bobs etc but my layout is simple enough:


----------



## Phil H

paranoid73 said:


> Looking Good :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get the platic coated clips from? I could do with that set up in my garage.


cheers,

i got a massive pack of them for free, very usefull but you can get various sizes on ebay etc:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-SPRING-T...ls_Fixing_MJ?hash=item5ad2fd5e61#ht_511wt_939


----------



## Phil H

David said:


> missing a few bits and bobs etc but my layout is simple enough:


looking good mate, keeping it simple is best. Plus why take every single thing with you all the time when you might not use half of it.


----------



## mkv

Hers the back of mine.

















Only have in there what I need. I decanted a lot of products into samples bottles so that I dont need to carry too many large bottles about.

Steve


----------



## David

Phil H said:


> looking good mate, keeping it simple is best. Plus why take every single thing with you all the time when you might not use half of it.


exactly, it takes 10 minutes to fill up the generic megs bottles, and you can do around 16 alloys with a bottle of wheel cleaner, APC lasts ages, etc

always carry a small sample of each just to top up as and when :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

this is mine its a work in progress and will eventually have two bulkhead walls to separate the back into two area's tools/tank in one cloths/products in the rear.


----------



## ryanuk

some cool setups! hope to have my new setup soon. will post when i get new van, could be few months yet!


----------



## alan_mcc

Karl I have the same 4 drawer unit, its pretty good.


----------



## karl_liverpool

alan_mcc said:


> Karl I have the same 4 drawer unit, its pretty good.


they are good units those. had a thinner 5 drawer one which worked well too but needed more storage space.
the stanley box is on offer in b&q at the moment for £18 normally 40 quid and is a great box. fits my pads polish and silverline rotary in there perfectly.


----------



## ianFRST

you're a fan of bungee straps then karl :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool

ianFRST said:


> you're a fan of bungee straps then karl :lol:


for the time being yeah better safe than sorry. dont fancy being hit in the head with a foam lance or bottle of chemical lol. eventually it will all be shelved out. just need a day or two with no work in and i will blitz it all.


----------



## Tomm

T4_ANNI said:


> Work in progress:


Is this a S-Max?


----------



## T4_ANNI

Similar size i think but its the VW Touran.


----------



## Tomm

Ah so it is, very very similar in volume, I looked at the Touran aswell as the S-max and they are so similar. 

Looks like it will develop well.


----------



## T4_ANNI

Yeh it was completed during the summer with a flat bed 250l tank plied over with storage on top and 2 large compartments for bottles etc.

Will be altering the setup during the year.


----------



## smyrk

karl_liverpool said:


> for the time being yeah better safe than sorry. dont fancy being hit in the head with a foam lance or bottle of chemical lol. eventually it will all be shelved out. just need a day or two with no work in and i will blitz it all.


Karl i was wondering where to line my van, either in the panels or right across from the middle post like you have. the only problem i can see is how do you get to your rear lights.


----------



## David

T4 Anni, i'd be getting that thing coated in water resistant coating, its one thing spilling water in a van, but a car will be a bit different i'd imagine


----------



## karl_liverpool

smyrk said:


> Karl i was wondering where to line my van, either in the panels or right across from the middle post like you have. the only problem i can see is how do you get to your rear lights.


there are two small black panels on there that let me get access to the rear of the cluster. paneling comes just along side the plastic panel. mine uses the main upright strengthening beams. and screwed into them with conti blocks


----------



## smyrk

Yeah i would rather use the main upright beam, sorry for all the questions but have you put the panels in the ply or have you cut the ply round the panels. cheers


----------



## karl_liverpool

smyrk said:


> Yeah i would rather use the main upright beam, sorry for all the questions but have you put the panels in the ply or have you cut the ply round the panels. cheers


the ply was done when i got the van all newly fitted.

it is around the supports and upto the end of the panel. then a conti block top and bottom holding it in place. conti blocks go right into the uprights. i will be cleaning the back out tomorrow to rearrange it all so will get pics of how its done to show you.


----------



## mouthyman

just a quick update of how mine currently looks


----------



## David

that looks excellent mate


----------



## mouthyman

thanks David :thumb:


----------



## smyrk

karl_liverpool said:


> the ply was done when i got the van all newly fitted.
> 
> it is around the supports and upto the end of the panel. then a conti block top and bottom holding it in place. conti blocks go right into the uprights. i will be cleaning the back out tomorrow to rearrange it all so will get pics of how its done to show you.


Alright mate did you manage to get any photos of your lining?


----------



## Brabus Doc

What an awesome thread :thumb:

Kind of makes me wish I had stuck with my plans to start up on my own.


----------



## karl_liverpool

smyrk said:


> Alright mate did you manage to get any photos of your lining?


didnt get the chance today bud but when im topping up in morning i will take them then for you.


----------



## smyrk

alright karl dont suppose ouve got them pictures yet. Orif anyone has got any picutres of where the back ply panel goes in a citroen dispatch pre 2007. Its just im sat looking at my van and dont know where to start cheers


----------



## David

smyrk said:


> alright karl dont suppose ouve got them pictures yet. Orif anyone has got any picutres of where the back ply panel goes in a citroen dispatch pre 2007. Its just im sat looking at my van and dont know where to start cheers


all ply lining looks the same, the only difference is the thickness and flush finishes if its a proper kit


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im starting a new one this weekend, its not quite as special as
the Astra but il still take some pics and show the progress here


----------



## smyrk

David said:


> all ply lining looks the same, the only difference is the thickness and flush finishes if its a proper kit


Depends on what van aswell mate, thats what im wanting to see where the panels go in a dispatc, as the back of the van is quite different to my transit and i can see a couple of different variations on where to fit it.


----------



## karl_liverpool

smyrk said:


> Depends on what van aswell mate, thats what im wanting to see where the panels go in a dispatc, as the back of the van is quite different to my transit and i can see a couple of different variations on where to fit it.


on side as i forgot to swap them with mspaint
here u go mate sorry for the delay.
rear door paneling. brown blocks are conti blocks.









rear quarter behind rear light the small black screw in the hole releases the light unit to change bulbs.


----------



## smyrk

cheers matey that will help me out no end


----------



## Typhoon 180

got rid of the gennie today and fitted an inverter

Batteries fitted into the spare wheel well and wired up to the split charger under the bonnet



















inverter sits in here:


----------



## chunkytfg

steves cleenz said:


> got rid of the gennie today and fitted an inverter
> 
> Batteries fitted into the spare wheel well and wired up to the split charger under the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inverter sits in here:


I assume leisure batteries and not normal car ones?


----------



## Typhoon 180

Yeah 2 110 amp leisure batteries


----------



## smyrk

How powerful is the invertor, would it run a kranzle and how long would it last.


----------



## Typhoon 180

smyrk said:


> How powerful is the invertor, would it run a kranzle and how long would it last.


3000watt, 6000watt peak


----------



## David

nice one, how long can that run a PW/hoover then without you needing to idle the van to charge it up


----------



## ianFRST

David said:


> nice one, how long can that run a PW/hoover then without you needing to idle the van to charge it up


i think you use Amps = Watts/Volts

so a 1200w henry hoover / 230v = 5.22 amps

so a single 110amp battery will run that for hoover for 21 minutes

a kranzle k7 runs at 7.5 amps, so a 110amp hour batter would run it for 15 minutes

somebody please correct me if im wrong :thumb::lol:


----------



## Typhoon 180

i have been advised that i will get about an hours use by having the 2 batteries


----------



## ianFRST

so if you drain both batteries, how long to recharge them so you can use them for an hour again? and when both are flat, will it effect the alternator? putting more strain on it?

great in theory imo, just you need such huge batteries to get any length of time from them, it seems a bit pointless


----------



## Typhoon 180

should take about 10-20 mins for full charge again, as for the alternator no it dont as current that is drawn to charge them is very little, less than when you are driving with your lights on, i dont see it as pointless as that is just your veiw, i dont have the option to plug into customers powerpoints all the time and this saves dragging a generator round with me and filling that up all the time with petrol


----------



## Vilhjálmur

two 110 amp/h batteries will take longer to charge up at idle, as your alt puts out about 70 - 90 amps at around 2,5-3k rpm but at ide it will only put out half that.

so to charge up the two 110 a/h batteries at 45 amps will take almost 5 hours


----------



## ianFRST

Vilhjálmur said:


> two 110 amp/h batteries will take longer to charge up at idle, as your alt puts out about 70 - 90 amps at around 2,5-3k rpm but at ide it will only put out half that.
> 
> so to charge up the two 110 a/h batteries at 45 amps will take almost 5 hours


:doublesho ouch! thats the only thing i was unsure about, the charging. ill stick with my original statment of, i personally think its not worth it then


----------



## Prism Detailing

Stick to the trusted generator


----------



## Mucky

ianFRST said:


> i think you use Amps = Watts/Volts
> 
> so a 1200w henry hoover / 230v = 5.22 amps
> 
> so a single 110amp battery will run that for hoover for 21 minutes
> 
> a kranzle k7 runs at 7.5 amps, so a 110amp hour batter would run it for 15 minutes
> 
> somebody please correct me if im wrong :thumb::lol:


sorry but the whole math is wrong as you havent taken the 12v-240v conversion into account

a 1200w henry pulls 85 amps on the 12v side when switched on

i will find the paperwork that came with mine

you wont be able to run henry for 5 mins before the low volt alarm comes on


----------



## Mucky

Vilhjálmur said:


> two 110 amp/h batteries will take longer to charge up at idle, as your alt puts out about 70 - 90 amps at around 2,5-3k rpm but at ide it will only put out half that.
> 
> so to charge up the two 110 a/h batteries at 45 amps will take almost 5 hours


the alternator puts out what the battery wants

the alternator can put out 90amps at 1000rpm if the battery wants it


----------



## Typhoon 180

well this lasted 9 wash and hoovers the other day at the same place, and that was without having to start the van up, so it works for me


----------



## woodrow

thought i would upload some pics of my van its about 90% done now























































what do you all think? sorry pictures arent very good was taken off iphone


----------



## braders

Is the above van originally from liverpool??


----------



## woodrow

it could of been its had a couple of owners before me


----------



## alan_mcc

steve, out of interest why have you got a cone filter on your van?


----------



## Typhoon 180

alan_mcc said:


> steve, out of interest why have you got a cone filter on your van?


because its not standard anymore and running 140bhp now, the standard filters on these are a big restriction so that had to go :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD

woodrow said:


> thought i would upload some pics of my van its about 90% done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think? sorry pictures arent very good was taken off iphone


Smart van :thumb: are those Porsche rims?


----------



## woodrow

They are geniune Porsche wheels just 2sets
of fronts as the rears would be to wide,there
on custom hubs to fit


----------



## David

woodrow said:


> They are geniune Porsche wheels just 2sets
> of fronts as the rears would be to wide,there
> on custom hubs to fit


is that not a bit dangerous having that sort of weight on a set of hub adapting spacers?

ive had porsche wheels on a 4x100 car and honestly, i wouldnt have them again, and they werent cheap ones - FK made!


----------



## northva

heres a few pics of my Van :wave:














































thanks

matty


----------



## m4rkie23

Do you ever fill the space that is empty in those pics?


----------



## woodrow

David said:


> is that not a bit dangerous having that sort of weight on a set of hub adapting spacers?
> 
> ive had porsche wheels on a 4x100 car and honestly, i wouldnt have them again, and they werent cheap ones - FK made!
> 
> does it put to much preasure on the studs then?


----------



## SteveO

northva said:


>


Matt,

What is it exactly that you have lined the back of the bulkhead and the van sides with in the pics above. It has a textured look to it....

Thanks :thumb:

.


----------



## David

> does it put to much preasure on the studs then?


i'm no expert but was told it will cause premature wear, and that was in a car where no weight was in it minus the driver, i would never have my caddy with that sort of set up personally, insurance could be tricky too if one of them decides to crack from the hub.

ive just stuck with the original fitment wheels on the caddy 5x112 :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

steves cleenz said:


> well this lasted 9 wash and hoovers the other day at the same place, and that was without having to start the van up, so it works for me


on a single charge of the batteries?

i honestly have no idea mate, i was just going on the math of it :thumb::lol: where as you have the real life stuff  pretty dam good if it is working out for you


----------



## northva

SteveO said:


> Matt,
> 
> What is it exactly that you have lined the back of the bulkhead and the van sides with in the pics above. It has a textured look to it....
> 
> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> .


hi steve

its all been waterproofed out but was already done before i brought it bit it looks like a sort of paint.

sorry cant help more:thumb:


----------



## SteveO

Ok no probs. Thanks anyway.


----------



## kristvs

hi does anyone have pics of the inside of an escort van by any chance?


----------



## jebus

wow there are some well sorted vans in here!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

That Astra is the Nuts !! Love it. Would love a bigger van with all the trimmings like you all have.
i Have a Citroen C4 Car/van, you dont have em over there in d UK i dont think, its the 2 door coupe but with a steel Bulkhead behind the front seats. looks of a car but practicallity of a van  its pretty small in the back but with the help of all you guys i hope to kit it out a small bit in the near future. just need enough clients first !! 
ill post a few pics when i get a chance


----------



## Beau Technique

woodrow said:


> thought i would upload some pics of my van its about 90% done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think? sorry pictures arent very good was taken off iphone


Now that I like.
I was hoping mine would be like that sort of thing but never got round to getting stuff done.


----------



## Guest

im suprised y'all aint throwing a wobbly at somebody asking for pics of pro's vans :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique

Old thread fella and im not fussed about folks seeing my van tbh.


----------



## dooka

I would put mine up, but don't think I'm allowed as it could be deemed as advertising as I haven't subscribed yet..


----------



## Guest

qstix said:


> I would put mine up, but don't think I'm allowed as it could be deemed as advertising as I haven't subscribed yet..


Dont show the outside then. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

I must get my van up, have to dig out some old photos of the back, coz I've taken it all out now! 

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle


----------



## *Das*

Love all the vans guys :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

have already done a write up on my van but i need to add to this post.

2009 VW Transporter T5 SWB
400 Ltr water tank
generator
karcher pressure washer K3.99
Kenwood DDX 7029 double din dvd headunit with bluetooth for phone and conecting cable for iphone to access music and video's. This also has a hide away kenwood sat nav system so the headunit shows navigation as well.
Diamond Audio 6.25" component front end running through a Sony 350W RMS amplifier
1 x Vibe CBR12 active ported sub
2 x JBL GT5 12" subs running through a Vibe slick A7 monoblock amplifier 1300W
Sound proofing in front cabin for sound quality.
Windows tinted
caravelle rear lights with led side lights and led number plate lights
rear area now lit with 12v LED lighting in the roof.

My pride and joy:thumb:





































Next step for my van is lowering with coilovers and colour coding the bumpers, i say that will be the end but you know there is always something else.


----------



## Waxamomo

There's one problem with the picture above.......your van looks better than the R8!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ultimate Shine said:


> have already done a write up on my van but i need to add to this post.
> 
> 2009 VW Transporter T5 SWB
> 400 Ltr water tank
> generator
> karcher pressure washer K3.99
> Kenwood DDX 7029 double din dvd headunit with bluetooth for phone and conecting cable for iphone to access music and video's. This also has a hide away kenwood sat nav system so the headunit shows navigation as well.
> Diamond Audio 6.25" component front end running through a Sony 350W RMS amplifier
> 1 x Vibe CBR12 active ported sub
> 2 x JBL GT5 12" subs running through a Vibe slick A7 monoblock amplifier 1300W
> Sound proofing in front cabin for sound quality.
> Windows tinted
> caravelle rear lights with led side lights and led number plate lights
> rear area now lit with 12v LED lighting in the roof.
> 
> My pride and joy:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step for my van is lowering with coilovers and colour coding the bumpers, i say that will be the end but you know there is always something else.


Paul, really.......that is sad !

You spent your time placing your products to make it look cool :lol:

But I do like the LED's and the sound system is outstanding, all you need to top it off is a strobe for the front window


----------



## Mason

btt love looking at these vans


----------



## firebladerider0

Well here is mine, well the back anyway. 








Gonna be replacing the ply on the doors soon & hopefully wrapping the shelving in auto carpet.


----------



## firebladerider0

*Heres mine...*

Well here is mine, well the back anyway. 








Gonna be replacing the ply on the doors soon & hopefully wrapping the shelving in auto carpet.


----------



## johnnyc

some cracking builds there. i've noticed alot of you guys are just plugging your pressure washer straight into the tanks with no pump. Do you find with just gravity fed water that the pressure washer strains. I've tested mine and it seems fine but that from a full 200ltr tank . no idea whats its going to be like say when i get down to 50 ltr


----------



## deanchilds




----------



## David

what van you got now Dean?


----------



## deanchilds

Its just another connect, lwb hi top lpg version for free congestion charge. Having it finished off in the next few weeks, dent then vynal wrap going on rear doors and bonnet then getting alloys. 

Wrap looks real smart! Plus getting the shelving done again as not happy with the way this one is.


----------



## David

good stuff, was it an ex police or council van? i know round here the connect LPG vans were used to the council to transport meals to elderly homes


----------



## deanchilds

Nar Ad Shell, bus stop signs iirc. Taken me a long time to get it do a decent standard.

See this thread! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160912

Now looks like this after new bumper and plate:


----------



## deanchilds

This is the wrap! Ive blanked out anything that will show my name so guess its ok to show it here.


----------



## David

looks good mate, whats the plate standing for?


----------



## deanchilds

Well first part is my initials then the 5 is an s for effect! Then 1 Lon for 1 London!


----------



## David

fair enough, i will need up my game now too! if you read my thread i've got myself a new van as well (also in silver)


----------



## deanchilds

linky?


----------



## deanchilds

Whats everyone using to cover their wood in their vans? I painted mine once, and never again! 

Getting mine re done in a few weeks so wanting to cover the ply lining before new shelving is fitted. 

New shelving is going to be able to take everything I carry with noting on the floor other then genny and jet wash. 

I would ideally like to have one side with draws from top to bottom and then the other side for chems and the back wall for hoover, buckets, wet vac and leads etc. 

May even cover it in vinal.


----------



## Grizzle

Vinyl on the floor and carpet on the sides.


----------



## smyrk

i used car carpet stuck up with spray adhesive used for carpet fitting. then when the van was stood for 2 months it all started peeling, what does everybody else use to stick the carpet with


----------



## David

i used offcuts from my living room - pitty it was cream 

i'll need to have a think about what to do next time as the carpet eliminated almost all noise from the back and stopped stuff moving about as much


----------



## wookey

I've got carpet in the back of mine. It's the same carpet as they use in a lot of schools, very hard wearing and cleans up really easily with a good brush and a vacuum. Mine was fitted with contact adhesive, been in for 3 years now and I haven't even had one corner peel.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Some very nice set ups! i realy need to box my tank in for a cleaner look
Love the black vw van very nice!


----------



## nath69uk

Awesome thread I was going to start one myself but found this one. Some awesome van setups out there. Im new to the valeting game and am looking at starting a new business up doing so.

Surprised theres not more transits on here, why is that?


----------



## David

nath69uk said:


> Awesome thread I was going to start one myself but found this one. Some awesome van setups out there. Im new to the valeting game and am looking at starting a new business up doing so.
> 
> Surprised theres not more transits on here, why is that?


cos they are **** and rust?

nah i duno, ive got a transit as well as another van and the transit is pants :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections

I have a transit its been a cracking van  much better than vauxhalls and renaults for reliablity, i will get some pics soon


----------



## Grizzle

Transit Connect is a great van, sometimes wish i had kept mine.


----------



## nath69uk

Mines half done so far, just not sure how to go about the shelving though.


----------



## Daveyh




----------



## David

nice T5, do you unscrew the kranzle every time and also carry all those 5 litre containers every journey?


----------



## Daveyh

Thanks, I've only recently finish the racking so still need some finnishing. I do carry most 5L as I decant some of them from 25L. The kranzle remains onboard the whole time, it was in the entrance to the side door but no resides at the back.


----------



## David

i meant unscrew the hose from the PW itself, it would do my head in having to do that every time

my tank is ratchet strapped against my bulkhead then the kranzle is next to that and i put the PW hose folded in behind the space between the tank and the bulkhead - saves so much time


----------



## dew1911

Just trying to see the last page, seems the forums ****ed...


----------



## Scatty

DPN said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part way through build


thats a nice set up !!


----------



## nath69uk

I need to crack on with mine, I've not done nothing to it for a while although nor have I had time. 

Get your Transits up!


----------



## [email protected]

ive just bought a van and got it ply-lined but ive no hooks to tie anything down, any idea were i could order some from lads?


----------



## rgDetail

A few images of mine... Used to have a scudo but this came along at an offer I couldn't refuse, plus some extra space for alloy wheel repair kit.

It was an ex-builders van, and hadn't exactly been looked after appearance-wise










After spending a good few days machining and tweaking little bits outside...

Bumpers restored




























The back cab was originally ply-lined although very beaten and full of scrapes, scratches and signs of wear and tear. I started by having a thorough clean out and painted the side panels, then spent some time fitting shelves with my dad, who is about as OCD about wood-work as we are about clean cars :lol:




























It's still a bit of an on-going project; the sign-writing I'm still not happy with, and a set of st220 wheels would go down nicely too IMO. The roof bars I want off but they come in soooo useful at times, I just need somewhere to store them for when they come off.

Hope you like.

Also Jonto what sort are you after? A good search around B&Q got me pretty much everything I needed for fittings.

Rob


----------



## RiceandPea

Im just setting up Have a Combo Van, 280Lt baffled tank, Puzzi 300 carpet cleaner, Numatic Vac, Kranzle k7/120

All boarded out, waterproofed and painted up

Comments welcome.


----------



## David

nice combo mate, i loved my caddy but i needed the extra space!


----------



## CJA Valeting

Nice combo you have there, just a couple of questions for you...

What lights you running in the back?
15" wheels off the Astra? they really do look nice on the combo.


----------



## nath69uk

I was wondering about the lighting myself, looks really bright and clean. 

As for the insulation, how have the people gone on that fitted some? Did it stop the ice or not?


----------



## Phil H

very nice set ups!


----------



## valproCM

Hi everybody I have a renault kangoo van and I'm wanting to insulate the inside and ply line it and build somesort of shelving I've seen some pics on this but I way out my depth here and don't have on idea where to start or what materials to use or even what sort of shelving would go good in it I really want it to look respectable because right now everything is just crammed in and looks so unprofessional 

Thanks very much if someone could help me with my dilemma lol


----------



## Ultimate Shine

valproCM said:


> Hi everybody I have a renault kangoo van and I'm wanting to insulate the inside and ply line it and build somesort of shelving I've seen some pics on this but I way out my depth here and don't have on idea where to start or what materials to use or even what sort of shelving would go good in it I really want it to look respectable because right now everything is just crammed in and looks so unprofessional
> 
> Thanks very much if someone could help me with my dilemma lol


Go into halfords and go to the section on towing where you would never normally bother. I found in my local store a full selection of precut plywood shelving systems all different sizes and shapes, and not too expensive considering the time you would save and the cost of the raw materials.

I spent ages on the back of mine planing it all out but in the end i think it needs 2 sections. A wash section and a product section.:thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL

Looking good really liking all the vans has anyone got any pics of any escort vans???


----------



## Scatty

RiceandPea said:


> Im just setting up Have a Combo Van, 280Lt baffled tank, Puzzi 300 carpet cleaner, Numatic Vac, Kranzle k7/120
> 
> All boarded out, waterproofed and painted up
> 
> Comments welcome.


looks really tidy and smart !!


----------



## AtoDTEL

Any pics of any more small vans like the MG or escort van piccys


----------



## AdrianW

smyrk said:


> i used car carpet stuck up with spray adhesive used for carpet fitting. then when the van was stood for 2 months it all started peeling, what does everybody else use to stick the carpet with


You need heat resistant spray adhesive .


----------



## chrisc

how do you run these kranzles?and how does a inverter work.


----------



## -Kev-

chrisc said:


> *how do you run these kranzles*?and how does a inverter work.


generator in most cases probably chris..


----------



## chrisc

-Kev- said:


> generator in most cases probably chris..


would they just be better getting a petrol washer then?or whats the main disadvantage of this


----------



## -Kev-

chrisc said:


> would they just be better getting a petrol washer then?or whats the main disadvantage of this


not sure tbh chris, but then the generator would be used for a hoover too probably, and machine polisher if needed..


----------



## chrisc

-Kev- said:


> not sure tbh chris, but then the generator would be used for a hoover too probably, and machine polisher if needed..


yeah forgot about them two.


----------



## Guest

CJA Valeting said:


> Nice combo you have there, just a couple of questions for you...
> 
> What lights you running in the back?
> 15" wheels off the Astra? they really do look nice on the combo.


Corsa c sxi alloys


----------



## RiceandPea

they are corsa Sxi wheels, Lighting wise i have the lights used in under kitchen cupboard lights, wired in to an extension then generator or electric supply


----------



## beanheadblue

Got lots of ideas reading through all 38 pages im collecting my van tomorrow so will start working on it next week. Will post a few pics once finished


----------



## Grizzle

beanheadblue said:


> Got lots of ideas reading through all 38 pages im collecting my van tomorrow so will start working on it next week. Will post a few pics once finished


 Best of luck lots of detailers and valeters are encountering tough times. :thumb:


----------



## nicola007

how do you make to have warm water?


----------



## ChuckH

Very tidy Griz !!!


----------



## jomo

Nice pic's eveyone, got some good looking vans there.

But there's one piece of equipment that i'v not seen in any of those vans!!!!!

A KETTLE!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## David

jomo said:


> Nice pic's eveyone, got some good looking vans there.
> 
> But there's one piece of equipment that i'v not seen in any of those vans!!!!!
> 
> A KETTLE!:thumb::thumb:


most generators will struggle to boil a kettle, i have one in my van, but usually just buy a cup of tea somewhere lol

my van is an absolute riot inside these days, absolutely no organisation at all :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

David said:


> my van is an absolute riot inside these days, absolutely no organisation at all :lol:


Can i join your club :lol:


----------



## David

Grizzle said:


> Can i join your club :lol:


you already were part of it 

picked up some work today but it doesnt require me to have a clean van, if anyone - its the complete opposite, in and out of dirt all day :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982

I have a kettle but only use it to boil the water for the buckets the genny rocks its t*ts off when you turn the kettle on but it does boil it :lol:.

As for a cuppa i have a thermal cup and flask made before going out in the morning :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Geordie_1982 said:


> I have a kettle but only use it to boil the water for the buckets the genny rocks its t*ts off when you turn the kettle on but it does boil it :lol:.
> 
> As for a cuppa i have a thermal cup and flask made before going out in the morning :thumb:


What KVA is the genny?

Maxtor.


----------



## Geordie_1982

Maxtor said:


> What KVA is the genny?
> 
> Maxtor.


Erm not to sure its 3200 watt max 2800 watt constant think its 4hp or 4.4hp

Heres a pic :thumb:


----------



## scrum

Getting my new van 1st of march vivaro sportive cant wait never owned a car / van from new so big thing for me:doublesho

Im leaving all my racking in my old vivaro when i sell it as i was not happy with the set up.

Im looking at putting down rubber flooring not having carpet as im worried when it gets wet it will smell and keep van damp inside!! but in two mind if i should paint racking white or black

How do you guys get on with it painted white??
Im worried it will look good for a few months then start to look tatty quickly.

Even seeing all your pics im still not sure what i want

One thing i did see and want to have is a kranzel and a 15 meter hose reel/winder. will be so eay to use.

KEEP POSTING PICS SOME NICE SET UPS:thumb:


----------



## David

scrum said:


> Getting my new van 1st of march vivaro sportive cant wait never owned a car / van from new so big thing for me:doublesho
> 
> Im leaving all my racking in my old vivaro when i sell it as i was not happy with the set up.
> 
> *Im looking at putting down rubber flooring not having carpet as im worried when it gets wet it will smell and keep van damp inside!! but in two mind if i should paint racking white or black*
> 
> How do you guys get on with it painted white??
> Im worried it will look good for a few months then start to look tatty quickly.


i have black rubber flooring in my trafic sport van (also brand new, so good indication) i had carpet in my caddy and i flooded it one day and it was never the same, plus i spilt chemicals on it and it smelt after a while. the rubber mat is from machine mart, i bought a full roll of it and i covered all of my van floor with it and left with some incase any rips etc, its very thin but it definitely is better than carpet! might not look as clean cut as carpet, but its a van and i need to make money - im not on a home improvements programme about cosy houses!

dont paint the wood white, a few folk on here have done it, imo it gets chipped and too dirty, if you get it wood lined from new - do what i did and buy marine yacht varnish from screwfix (£8/litre) and is brilliant and makes the wood look excellent

hope this helps a bit :thumb:


----------



## scrum

Thanks David :thumb:

I have the same rubber matting in my vivaro now from machine mart mine to is very thin but they do make a thicker one, but im swaying to fit chequer plate effect (lino)....spelling? or costco do this rubber chequer flooring for garage and work shop floors.

Yea think i will re frame from painting shelving white, 

whats this marine yacht varnish? i take it is clear?? was going to paint silver but suppose that could have the same problems as white, i have my current van black has worn well ...4 years but starting to look tired now 


WHAT TO DO


----------



## beanheadblue

What size tool clips should i buy for holdin bottles 1" or 1 half " ?????


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ive not done anything to the shelving in mine just left it , and if areas get marked i can just rub it off with a bit of sand paper .
on the flooring side i used carpet tiles , very durable and up to now no problems ive got them wet from time to time and they dont smell


----------



## nath69uk

Come on guys get some pictures took.


----------



## beanheadblue

I should have mine finished tomorrow so will post a few pics


----------



## beanheadblue

Im very close to having mine finished here are a few pics


----------



## nath69uk




----------



## AtoDTEL

I will get a pic of mine up in a day or two


----------



## tjclark92

Mines no the best, just a quick bits of wood nailed together to hold bits in place, things tied down and what not. Does the job though! My Kranzle k7/120 is being delivered sometime today, i had a karcher before, broke down on me after a month useless thing! (the kranzle will hopefully fit in that bit at the right!  Vauxhall combo van.


----------



## Gleammachine

In it's current state, had the van 8 years now and starting to get bored of it, so a change is on the horizon for something more compact and will have less on show.


----------



## tjclark92

Looks like a house! Very well layed out, i'd love mine to look like that, im dreaming  a lot of work!


----------



## toomanycitroens

Love this thread, I want a van............


----------



## tjclark92

You have a car? sell it and get a van


----------



## Scott Harris

Not strictly a detailing van but here's mine :thumb:

The Office:









The wash area - (the tank is strapped to anchor points at the back of the van when it's got water in it).









Filled via hose:









And finally my tool's etc:









Scott :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

looks good mate, tidy


----------



## Scott Harris

Thanks !


----------



## Stevie17986

northva said:


> heres a few pics of my Van :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> matty


Morning,

Does your Karcher draw water ok from your tank?
I am just about to set mine up, but worried my karcher won't be suitable to draw the water, I was going to raise the tank so it's higher than the washer, hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## christhesparky

Scott Harris said:


> Not strictly a detailing van but here's mine :thumb:
> 
> The Office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott :thumb:


Where did you gat ipad holder from

Thanks


----------



## 911fanatic

Although our vans in N America are a wee bit larger, thought I'd post mine up as well.


----------



## pajpower0

^^^^ what reel is that? Been looking at getting one, but the prices of most of them is mad.


----------



## Scott Harris

christhesparky said:


> Where did you gat ipad holder from
> 
> Thanks


www.brodit.com :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic

pajpower0 said:


> ^^^^ what reel is that? Been looking at getting one, but the prices of most of them is mad.


To be honest, its been in the van so long I can't remember what brand it was. Cost me about $200CDN.


----------



## David

started to build mines over the last few days


----------



## Grizzle

That generators HUGE!


----------



## CraigQQ

Grizzle said:


> That generators HUGE!


its a 3600 watt one aswell..

bloody massive lol.. it is connected to the wheels of the van?>>>> Hybrid van ftw :lol:


----------



## David

my generator could power a smart car :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

T4_ANNI said:


> Work in progress:


What are them hocks called?


----------



## wookey

Tie down hooks. The look exactly the same as the ones in my VW T5


----------



## [email protected]

Cheers buddie.


----------



## deanchilds

Mine be finished on the inside in the next few days at long last!


----------



## [email protected]

Im starting to do my Car soon as i can't yet afford a van so i'll upload pictures as i go along on that im not looking forward to it as im not good with wood haha should be fun tho and lot of cussing and shouting haha


----------



## deanchilds

Heres mine front start and to almost finish...... cant show outside of the van just yet as had it partly wrapped, alloys and leather seats fitted!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156114


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good mate.


----------



## Leemack

Looking good mate


----------



## dominic84

What is this van used for out of interest? Looks like electrican with the tools and cable, but then you also have the 200 litre water tank?


----------



## Scott Harris

dominic84 said:


> What is this van used for out of interest? Looks like electrican with the tools and cable, but then you also have the 200 litre water tank?


I'm self employed installing trackers - Fleet Management / Stolen Vehicle Recovery and Handsfree carkits. My customers always comment on how clean my van looks so I have now started to offer a valeting service as well.


----------



## deanchilds

Mines getting finished tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected]

deanchilds said:


> Mines getting finished tomorrow!


look forward to seeing the pictures Dean


----------



## deanchilds

And at last a huge step to completion! Just got to cover it all now and may need one more shelf!


----------



## CJA Valeting

That's a good way of using all the space between the tank and middle partition, I take it you cant remove the plastic boxes? they look a bit "wedged in".


----------



## deanchilds

Thanks! 

No they are fine, got them today they can come out just but not too much hard work.


----------



## [email protected]

Any one used or using a ford escort van?


----------



## [email protected]

steves cleenz said:


> here is my latest van, from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175Ltr Tank fitted just to give you a view of how small the back of ther van is lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure washer stripped and just the main motor fitted to save on space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 shelves i made which sit ontop of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitted another long shelf fitted to them 2, gennie bolted in and stripped to save on space and test fitted where everything is going to sit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitted a load of "C" clips to hold the bottles and this is what it looks like all fitted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my lights, extensions and polishing machine are sat behind the front seats along with my George extraction pipe


What about the gennie exhaust where is al the smoke going lol


----------



## [email protected]

Ultimate Shine said:


> have already done a write up on my van but i need to add to this post.
> 
> 2009 VW Transporter T5 SWB
> 400 Ltr water tank
> generator
> karcher pressure washer K3.99
> Kenwood DDX 7029 double din dvd headunit with bluetooth for phone and conecting cable for iphone to access music and video's. This also has a hide away kenwood sat nav system so the headunit shows navigation as well.
> Diamond Audio 6.25" component front end running through a Sony 350W RMS amplifier
> 1 x Vibe CBR12 active ported sub
> 2 x JBL GT5 12" subs running through a Vibe slick A7 monoblock amplifier 1300W
> Sound proofing in front cabin for sound quality.
> Windows tinted
> caravelle rear lights with led side lights and led number plate lights
> rear area now lit with 12v LED lighting in the roof.
> 
> My pride and joy:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step for my van is lowering with coilovers and colour coding the bumpers, i say that will be the end but you know there is always something else.


whats that pipe coming from the Gennie exhaust called im looking for some but i don't know what it is called.


----------



## andy monty

aluminium ducting

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_158887_langId_-1_categoryId_165660

http://www.cbsonline.co.uk/product/40mm_(1_9|16")_Aluminium_Ducting_ALIDCT40

http://www.wickes.co.uk/aluminium-ducting/invt/713024/

for example although you will want smaller stuff most motor factors sell it off the roll for manifold to air box links (off older cars to help speed up engine warm up)


----------



## [email protected]

i want it to extend my exhaust from my gennie


----------



## Guest

Sorry to bring this thread back, but its great to see the enthusiam!
Heres mine. Meet *'Charlie The Combo' *
Hes lowered on custom made springs with bilstein b4 dampers all round and a few tweeks here and there. Hope you like.


----------



## Typhoon 180

or just photshop your sign writing out


----------



## Guest

Sorry didn't realise as there's plenty of others showing the outside of there van.


----------



## Mason

Few pics of my Vito only just come across this thread wish i seen it earlier LOL!!!

Could of gotten loads more ideas :thumb::thumb::thumb:

:wave:


----------



## WannaBd

Hi, ive finally bought a van to valet from, vectra was mine for past few yrs! its an un plyed with rubber load liner berlingo. Looked through this entire thread for some inspiration! so far ive bought ratchet straps for my 350 L tank, think i'll need a few days to sort it and do some boarding. p.s if theirs any one with anymore pics of their berlingo/partner w/o side door kitted out, post them and keep this thread going


----------



## trv8

Mason said:


> Few pics of my Vito only just come across this thread wish i seen it earlier LOL!!!
> 
> Could of gotten loads more ideas :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> :wave:


But you did see it earlier, nearly a year ago (19/09/2010 page 33) :thumb:


----------



## motor clean

hi there mate nice set upx i was just woundering weather that suitcase genny runns ur pressure washer and vac ok coz i was thinkin of getting one of those ??


----------



## Defined Reflections

Heres a couple of pics of mine,i forgot to take some inside the side door were i keep my henry.. george... lighting and buckets and steps
Does anybody know were i get a bracket/tube to slide the roll of plastic seat covers on?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Couple more


----------



## Mick

Defined Reflections said:


> Does anybody know were i get a bracket/tube to slide the roll of plastic seat covers on?


just string a sturdy bungee across the inside of the roof, and thread the roll onto it :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Mick said:


> just string a sturdy bungee across the inside of the roof, and thread the roll onto it :thumb:


Never thought of that! :lol: i got bungees everware aswell :wall:


----------



## Geordie_1982

Or you could use a towel rail depending on how long the roll is plus it wont sag like bungee :thumb:


----------



## Mick

Geordie_1982 said:


> Or you could use a towel rail depending on how long the roll is plus it wont sag like bungee :thumb:


how would he slide the roll on and off? towel rails are fixed at both ends generally.


----------



## Geordie_1982

Not all if you do a search you should find one you can get the ones that are like toilet roll holders and push so you can get them out


----------



## patmac

Working on mine at the moment but not for detailing........................Smart repairs:buffer: B&Q plastic drawers are a godsend:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?


----------



## SuperiorShine

Hey Guys

I was wondering where i can buy these water tanks you guys are using?

Thanks


----------



## M4D YN

SuperiorShine said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I was wondering where i can buy these water tanks you guys are using?
> 
> Thanks


there all online fellas,google baffled water tanks:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Mick said:


> just string a sturdy bungee across the inside of the roof, and thread the roll onto it :thumb:


oh,c'mon mick


----------



## CJA Valeting

Mick said:


> just string a sturdy bungee across the inside of the roof, and thread the roll onto it :thumb:


That's one of the best ways of storing them, also an elastic band around the covers will stop the roll unrolling when on the move.


----------



## Mick

M4D YN said:


> oh,c'mon mick


whats up with that?


----------



## craigblues

Any more?


----------



## patmac

Took me 3 attempts to get it right but the little Berlingo is a tardis if you do it properly:tumbleweed:
Not for detailing but for smart repairs, still have to do a few jobs on it but 90% happy with it


----------



## anpictum

Excellent ideas from many members, many thanks.


----------



## kordun

anyone owns Fiat Doblo? I just bought one with twin sliding door and need to kit it out. Been using Peugeot partner


----------



## NoobWash

I've nearly finished my Berlingo and will upload before and afters shortly. Lot of respect to you guys.. it's not as easy as it looks :/


----------



## Defined Reflections

Well my red van has gone has been replaced with this
















Shes in a right state so will need some polishing :wall:








I have just put a new floor inside and im trying to plan it better then the last one,a friend works with carbon fibre so im going to get a price to use carbon instead of ply :argie:
Its the 140 6 speed sport model and its getting remapped this friday :driver:
The livery will be silver again :thumb:
I will update as i progress and get some inside pics aswell:thumb:


----------



## NoobWash

littlelloydy said:


>


Tha's a great pressure hose mate.. custom?

Lou


----------



## BM-Stu

Defined Reflections, really like the Transit Sport. Keep us posted on your progress. I'd trade my car for one of those vans!!


----------



## kk1966

Just bought an '02 plate Astra 1.7DTi which needs a few cosmetics attended to and the back planning out. Just picked up a set of wheels for it today off a Lotus 111r and a set of front seats from a VXR220 that i will retrim.....main thing will be to get the exterior sorted first and the back racked out.....heres a pic i took today on my phone when i was trying the wheel out for looks  Hopefully the replacement back bumper will arrive tomorrow as the one you see is pretty bruised and a bad paint job to boot










Just to add .... this is as i received it as i havent even washed it yet never mind machine the dull paintwork....


----------



## Car Key

Holly Molly Marc! Haven’t seen you on here in ages. Always enjoyed your threads. Are you still doing JC's cars? 

Are those Lotus wheels of sufficient load rating for a van? Just a thought.


----------



## kk1966

Hey!!!...Nice to see some familiar faces still about after my 12 month+ break from here.

The wheels will be fine...i hardly carry alot....its going to be more of a tarts handbag than a hardened workhorse...im another of those that only carries 5lts of TFR and wheel cleaner..dont carry a genny or water and the lotus hubs are Mk4 astra anyway...heaviest thing in there is the polisher ...hmm...maybe my sandwichbox actually

Yup, still go to JC's...went there week before last...theres now a dirty great 8 wheel drive amphibious vehicle parked by the veggy patch, gardener had already ripped the grass up by accident with it...a bit big for gardening to say the least .....

p.s ..quite like the matt white...its growing on me 



Car Key said:


> Holly Molly Marc! Haven't seen you on here in ages. Always enjoyed your threads. Are you still doing JC's cars?
> 
> Are those Lotus wheels of sufficient load rating for a van? Just a thought.


----------



## deanchilds

Updated version of my rear. Need to strip a few things out and re jig as ordered 60 new plastic bottles that I need to replace a lot of things for! New ply kit then varnish it.


----------



## Sirmally2

I was contemplating buying a van... This certainly gives me some idea's


----------



## RS ROB

Nice to see peoples set ups,whats the best route to take with regards to pw?,is it best to have petrol powered one or electric one to run off gen?


----------



## JasonPD

RS ROB said:


> Nice to see peoples set ups,whats the best route to take with regards to pw?,is it best to have petrol powered one or electric one to run off gen?


Personal preference is to run off a generator as the gennie can be used for other stuff


----------



## MarkSmith

Took some latest pics of my pride and joy van yesterday. Not quite as neat and smart as others on here, but I love it as I have everything I need in it and everything is within easy reach 

Everything is held in place as I hate things moving around while I drive, so its all held in place using door stops screwed to the bottom of the van.

I even have a laundry basket for dirty cloths to go in until I get time to wash them, a key rack to hold car keys for whatever car I am working on, and most important of all, its got coffee making facilities on board !!

:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

nice and smart Mark


----------



## Phil H

Very nice mate love the a.g bottle holders


----------



## CJA Valeting

MarkSmith said:


> a key rack to hold car keys for whatever car I am working on


Tidy van but that sounds like trouble to me, I'd not feel safe knowing they were left in the van unattended.

Keys either belong in your pocket, in a key safe or with your customer.


----------



## MarkSmith

CJA Valeting said:


> Tidy van but that sounds like trouble to me, I'd not feel safe knowing they were left in the van unattended.
> 
> Keys either belong in your pocket, in a key safe or with your customer.


Good point mate, thanks, I will have to re-think this and will buy a small safe instead.

Thanks mate for pointing that out for me


----------



## Diaspora

Looks great! May I ask where you got the 3 way hose connector _with_ taps?


----------



## stephen2982

Mark, take it your a big fan of poorboys?


----------



## Autokleen

All very useful. Some nice builds as well. I have just read the whole 49 pages! Not too many Combos amongst that lot. Also I didn't notice any Horizontal baffled water tanks which is what I have. Looking to build something in the back of mine so any pics of ones with tanks like mine would be helpful as hopefully I am starting out here in Spain with an outfit. Although I have advertised and in 2 weeks I have had not one phonecall. Should I be worried?


----------



## patmac

Autokleen said:


> All very useful. Some nice builds as well. I have just read the whole 49 pages! Not too many Combos amongst that lot. Also I didn't notice any Horizontal baffled water tanks which is what I have. Looking to build something in the back of mine so any pics of ones with tanks like mine would be helpful as hopefully I am starting out here in Spain with an outfit. Although I have advertised and in 2 weeks I have had not one phonecall. Should I be worried?


What kind of advertising?????? Flyer s, local newspaper? local expats network is your best bet or try to get into a local car-park like the guy down from my appt in Purto Banus. Sets up every April, Mon to Fri and is up the walls literally all the way through to the end of Sept.
Must get a few pics of mine up, when i get the chance.


----------



## Autokleen

patmac said:


> What kind of advertising?????? Flyer s, local newspaper? local expats network is your best bet or try to get into a local car-park like the guy down from my appt in Purto Banus. Sets up every April, Mon to Fri and is up the walls literally all the way through to the end of Sept.
> Must get a few pics of mine up, when i get the chance.


Hi, I have done some ads for the local free services booklet that goes around here for every other week. Flyers and some cards made up for business places. The supermarket car park is one that I have been thinking of. Also a couple of Truck stops around here. Not too many ex pats in this region, more dutch and german. 
Anyway sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## walker1967

This is the back of mine these days, not the best but it works. There's only so much you can do with a caddy but there was one on here that had an excellent setup but as ip use my van for courier work at Christmas a permanent setup isn't an option for me.


----------



## tommyzooom

Not a valeting van, but I recently modified my old shelves to accomodate these clearboxes.
I reused the old shelves to see how they would fit, I will probably use some grey faced ply when I've more time


----------



## craigblues

Anyone for anymore?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Been overhauling my van recently.

Fitted a tank frame some back seats,insulated the panels and roof and lined with carpet,im also half way into a false roof with carpet and downlighters.

Also changed the flooring to a black floor with silver flecks, changed the bottle holders and lined the rear doors with a carbon effect sticker.

Bought a mini fridge for my waxes,not sure where to put it yet.

Tank is behind the plastic draws.


----------



## craigblues

Defined Reflections said:


> Been overhauling my van recently.
> 
> Fitted a tank frame some back seats,insulated the panels and roof and lined with carpet,im also half way into a false roof with carpet and downlighters.
> 
> Also changed the flooring to a black floor with silver flecks, changed the bottle holders and lined the rear doors with a carbon effect sticker.
> 
> Bought a mini fridge for my waxes,not sure where to put it yet.
> 
> Tank is behind the plastic draws.


Look good! Any more pictures of inside. :thumb:


----------



## scotty1982

Defined Reflections said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> May i ask where you got those business card holders you have on the outside of your van?


----------



## NoobWash

scotty1982 said:


> May i ask where you got those business card holders you have on the outside of your van?


What business card holders?


----------



## trv8

scotty1982 said:


> May i ask where you got those business card holders you have on the outside of your van?


EH!


----------



## craigblues

What have most of you guys used to board your vans and build racking/shelves? Have you used Plywood or something else?


----------



## scotty1982

Here, the green things with 'take one' written above


----------



## Defined Reflections

Here you go http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Outdoor...ce_Supplies_Stationery_ET&hash=item1c299863e8

They do get damp and the cards stick together,but they work i have to fill mine up every couple of months.


----------



## Pugboi

I've spent ages looking through this !! Some very well set up vans on here !! Makes me wanna start a business just so I can pimp a van up !! :thumb:


----------



## Autokleen

Just came back to this to have another read and get some more ideas. For those that have the generator fixed in the van a quick thought, Fumes! How do you deal with this? I have to lug mine in and out and they are not light things.


----------



## Autokleen

My van is a work in progress.









When I bought it.










It gets used by my wife as a car sometimes so I have take everything in and out!
A spare couple of hours abit of wood and some IKEA bits I had already bought years ago!



















I now need to get some more wood and box the tank in so as I can use the space on top for hoovers etc. Then sit the gennie and pressure washer in front. I can't stack on the left side too high as I need to be able to see out of the rear window I had put in as it's a RHD van in Spain.


----------



## andy monty

Autokleen said:


> Just came back to this to have another read and get some more ideas. For those that have the generator fixed in the van a quick thought, Fumes! How do you deal with this? I have to lug mine in and out and they are not light things.


this looks the best option...

http://www.accuridedrawerslides.net/blog/files/heavy_duty_accuride_slides.html


----------



## Autokleen

That looks a good option. Can't understand their different things too well though. As regards to what I would need.


----------



## Autokleen

Just another quick update on the build that I have started. I need some order as I have so little floor space because of the horizontal tank. So far stuuf has been a bit stacked up on top of each other. Not good! Yesterday I got my K7 back as the pump had seized up through lack of use maybe. Anyone else had this? Mine was bought in 2008 and probably been used less than 2 hours in total. The water is very hard here in Spain so don't know if that caused it. Anyway from what I could understand they cleaned it up and serviced it. 3 hours labour 69 euros!
Anyway here is the pic.


----------



## cdo1uk

heres mine so far....


----------



## NoobWash

cdo1uk said:


> heres mine so far....


Looking great mate


----------



## Perfezione

Here's a few quick images of the build of mine.

Everything started out like this, cheap o/e ply. Which was replaced with more substancial stuff.










Decided i wanted to carpet the sides, roof and have a rubber floor. This is after stripping the ply out and starting to carpet.










All of the ply was insulated using foil type insulation on the rear.










How the carpet looks stretched around the ply.










The van was sound deadened with Silent Coat which is what you can see on the floor and on the wheel arches. This was also done on the sides and the roof under the ply, along with a wool insulation and the foil on the back of the ply.



















Tank and bottle clips in



















Since these i've made some slight alterations, used a different rubber on the floor which is now much better and is covering the screw heads. All screws and fittings have been replaced with stainless torx head fittings which look far more O.E.


----------



## craigblues

I love build threads...


----------



## MattJ10

Perfezione said:


> Here's a few quick images of the build of mine.
> 
> Everything started out like this, cheap o/e ply. Which was replaced with more substancial stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided i wanted to carpet the sides, roof and have a rubber floor. This is after stripping the ply out and starting to carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the ply was insulated using foil type insulation on the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the carpet looks stretched around the ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The van was sound deadened with Silent Coat which is what you can see on the floor and on the wheel arches. This was also done on the sides and the roof under the ply, along with a wool insulation and the foil on the back of the ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank and bottle clips in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these i've made some slight alterations, used a different rubber on the floor which is now much better and is covering the screw heads. All screws and fittings have been replaced with stainless torx head fittings which look far more O.E.


Where did you get your carpet from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Perfezione

Mega van mats mate. They supply the carpet (in a variety of colours) and the adhesive as a package, at a really good price. I think mine cost around £65. Thats enough to do all the panels in the rear of a Caddy with a little to spare.


----------



## MattJ10

Cheers Perfezione I'll get onto them Monday morning 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 20vKarlos

anyone else fancy posting? i want to see more Combo's and Transit Connect's!


----------



## tommyzooom

My caddy carpeted


----------



## Simply Clean

^^ looks to good to put anything in:thumb:


----------



## svended

tommyzooom said:


> My caddy carpeted


Oh I'm loving that. Looks a quality finish.


----------



## voon

Autokleen said:


> horizontal tank


Whoa .. what's that ... 5000 Liter tank? Wouldn't that be 5 extra tons to haul around when full, pretty mobile and slamming you into a pulp in case of an accident? Sounds a bit dangerous, a large watertank?


----------



## jamieblackford

Great set ups here! What points have people fastened there ratchet straps to that hold in place the water tank? I have a transit connect SWB and can't find anywhere to fasten then too.


----------



## Junior Bear

jamieblackford said:


> Great set ups here! What points have people fastened there ratchet straps to that hold in place the water tank? I have a transit connect SWB and can't find anywhere to fasten then too.


I drilled through the bulkhead and bolted in some brackets to put the strap through and around the tank, then boxed it in with ply and insulation...

I assume you haven't got a bulkhead though though?


----------



## jamieblackford

Junior Bear said:


> I drilled through the bulkhead and bolted in some brackets to put the strap through and around the tank, then boxed it in with ply and insulation...
> 
> I assume you haven't got a bulkhead though though?


I do have a bulk head, but didnt want to drill through it and have screws exposed from the other cab area. I seem to have secured it in now using to ratchet straps in an x shape across the front of the tank. Using floor fastening points and through the pillars in the roof above the bulk head.

Having trouble connecting up my Kranzke though. The tap kit on the tank is 3/4 inch thread and 3/4 slide on hose connection, but kranzle is 1/2 inch slide on connection. Ordered what appears to be a brass reducer off eBay with 3/4 inch thread and 1/2 hose connection. Hopefully this has resolved the issue.


----------



## jamieblackford

Junior Bear said:


> I drilled through the bulkhead and bolted in some brackets to put the strap through and around the tank, then boxed it in with ply and insulation...
> 
> I assume you haven't got a bulkhead though though?


I do have a bulk head, but didnt want to drill through it and have screws exposed from the other cab area. I seem to have secured it in now using to ratchet straps in an x shape across the front of the tank. Using floor fastening points and through the pillars in the roof above the bulk head.

Having trouble connecting up my Kranzle though. The tap kit on the tank is 3/4 inch thread and 3/4 slide on hose connection, but kranzle is 1/2 inch slide on connection. Ordered what appears to be a brass reducer off eBay with 3/4 inch thread and 1/2 hose connection. Hopefully this will resolved the issue.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've got a proper tap on my tank, 0.5m hozelock hose pipe connected from it to the kranzle, job done


----------



## octobersown

Someone requested more Combos so heres mine...

Touched up a few of the scratched with and aerosol..





Fitted the rubber flooring...



And then added the equipment...









And spruced up the interior...





And added the private reg...


----------



## Autokleen

voon said:


> Whoa .. what's that ... 5000 Liter tank? Wouldn't that be 5 extra tons to haul around when full, pretty mobile and slamming you into a pulp in case of an accident? Sounds a bit dangerous, a large watertank?


Eh?:doublesho who said anything about 5000 litres? Horizontal yes! 5000 no!
I have a 360 litre tank in a vauxhall Combo.
Board to go over the tank is made now and makes things a lot more managable in terms of organisation.


----------



## Strongey

just looked through the whole 52 pages, and im about to buy a new van this week - you guys have got me thinking that maybe a connect/combo van might be big enough, but im not sure.

I had intended to buy a transit/vivaro size van. How do you guys find the smaller vans? are they big enough for 400l tank, gennie, kranzle and hoover plus buckets and chemicals?


----------



## Junior Bear

Go as big as you can IMO


Having more than enough room is better than not enough


----------



## Junior Bear

RRobert said:


> back to inside your van.........took a seriously loooooong time to get around to make some (half) decent shelfy things in the back. only took about 2 hours and am not a woodwork guru by a mile, but they work and havent fallen down *yet*. going to get them painted to help with water protection. :thumb:
> 
> Sprays, lotions and potions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ltr, 2.5lts snow foam etc....


An oldie but

Love that huge snow foam bottle!


----------



## Patr1ck

My caddy


----------



## Junior Bear

What fittings would I need to have a hozelock connection at the top of my tank for filling? Getting bored of dangling the hose through the screw lid and wedging the lid on top so it doesn't fall out...


----------



## Patr1ck

I'm trying to post more pictures of my van .... HOw do I do it


----------



## octobersown

Patr1ck said:


> I'm trying to post more pictures of my van .... HOw do I do it


Upload them onto photobucket then copy and paste the image code.


----------



## Patr1ck

another one


----------



## Patr1ck




----------



## Patr1ck




----------



## Wazhalo31

I used to make those Snap on Mats that you have in ur Van. Just a bot of useless info for u
lol


----------



## Simply Clean

Heres some pictures for my new van it works for us still needs some bits doing but getting there


----------



## Junior Bear

Where did you get your retractable pressure reel? Setup looks good!


----------



## Simply Clean

Junior Bear said:


> Where did you get your retractable pressure reel? Setup looks good!


Fleabay about £200 if I remember :thumb:


----------



## Strongey

:doublesho £200


----------



## Mick

Strongey said:


> :doublesho £200


thats cheap for a high pressure hose reel, you will struggle to find one for much less than 150-200. and if you want aluminium/stanless, it can run into 6-700 quid :thumb:


----------



## Strongey

No way - I did wanna get one for my van but not sure I can afford it just yet, perhaps wait a month or two.....


----------



## Strongey

So this is no good then?

http://www.wintecs.co.uk/catalog/pr...ts_id=10260&osCsid=q08vci4p2hgkqr6h2ln9u6c793


----------



## Junior Bear

That doesn't include the hose, and it's not self retracting


----------



## Mick

Strongey said:


> So this is no good then?
> 
> http://www.wintecs.co.uk/catalog/pr...ts_id=10260&osCsid=q08vci4p2hgkqr6h2ln9u6c793





Junior Bear said:


> That doesn't include the hose, and it's not self retracting


this ^^

the self retracting ones are more expensive. and if its going in the van you would want one with a guide like system-clenz has to make it come out/go in smoothly wihtout fouling the van door :thumb:

heres a cheap retracting one with a guide - excluding hose:

http://www.turningpointproducts.co.uk/shop/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=C808-466M


----------



## Strongey

Self retracting really doesn't bother me it's only for tidiness


----------



## Junior Bear

How do you get away with using a flat tank?

Though they would be no good tbf


----------



## Wazhalo31

Junior Bear said:


> How do you get away with using a flat tank?
> 
> Though they would be no good tbf


I would imagine that it would be ok if u used a petrol Power washer as it has more suction power etc. Not sure if thats what u meant.


----------



## Mick

Junior Bear said:


> How do you get away with using a flat tank?
> 
> Though they would be no good tbf


if you mean because of the lack of gravity, the Kranzle K7 can draw its own water from a butt/tank without being gravity fed 



Strongey said:


> Self retracting really doesn't bother me it's only for tidiness


in that case, yes, the one you linked should be ok


----------



## Strongey

Mick said:


> if you mean because of the lack of gravity, the Kranzle K7 can draw its own water from a butt/tank without being gravity fed
> 
> in that case, yes, the one you linked should be ok


Now just to find a nice long hose for a kranzle k7 any ideas?


----------



## Mick

a few traders on here will be able to supply you with a long aftermarket Kranzle hose (i bought one from Autobrite previously).

there are also companies elsewhere that can help...google is your friend.

just be careful to buy a gauge of hosing that is thick enough not to wear too quickly, but that isnt too thick that your arms ache before you have even started working.

whilst your there, if your a kranzle user, you may want to ask [email protected] about quick release connectors if you dont already have them, saves you screwing/unscrewing the snow foam lance all the time 

be careful going over 20m as well on the hosing...it can be done but some people claim it starts to lose some pressure with the length, how much truth is in that im not sure.


----------



## sprocketser

Some nice installs in there ! I like .


----------



## Simply Clean

Thanks for the replys but still bits to do.

Mark


----------



## bidderman1969

Mick said:


> this ^^
> 
> the self retracting ones are more expensive. and if its going in the van you would want one with a guide like system-clenz has to make it come out/go in smoothly wihtout fouling the van door :thumb:
> 
> heres a cheap retracting one with a guide - excluding hose:
> 
> http://www.turningpointproducts.co.uk/shop/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=C808-466M


That says "Supplied with fitted hose", even more of a bargain? Or have I misinterpreted that?


----------



## Mick

bidderman1969 said:


> That says "Supplied with fitted hose", even more of a bargain? Or have I misinterpreted that?


good spot! I never even clocked that :thumb:


----------



## Strongey

I still can't comprehend nearly 400 quid as a bargain just so I don't have to wind it myself instead of £100 and use a bit of elbow grease lol


----------



## Junior Bear

If it saves me 3 minutes per car by being self retracting it will
Pay for itself very quickly


----------



## Strongey

Junior Bear said:


> If it saves me 3 minutes per car by being self retracting it will
> Pay for itself very quickly


There's no way that an extra few per day can make any difference.

You could be in traffic longer.


----------



## Junior Bear

I want one anyway


Trust me, saving time packing and setting up is important


----------



## Strongey

Junior Bear said:


> I want one anyway
> 
> Trust me, saving time packing and setting up is important


i dont disagree....

on another note, can anyone recommend the cheapest way to line the floor of the van?


----------



## james vti-s

where did you guys get them plastic cloth holders with the holes in them :speechles


----------



## Strongey

james vti-s said:


> where did you guys get them plastic cloth holders with the holes in them :speechles


Ikea - it's earlier on in the thread


----------



## james vti-s

Its called a plastic bag dispenser

:thumb: Thanks


----------



## james vti-s

*Inside my 2007 VW Caddy*



















:argie:


----------



## Junior Bear

Is anyone on here using a tornador in their van setup?


I want one so bad!


----------



## Wazhalo31

Not yet but I will be purchasing a vortex and a compressor in the near future.


----------



## Junior Bear

Will this do the job?!

http://bit.ly/19RzQ6H

Nice little package tbf


----------



## Wazhalo31

Ibwas looking at that and its a fair priced package. I used both the standard and the vortex. Vortex is loads better it works betrer and sounds great.


----------



## james vti-s

Had then choice ton get one after my rep gave me a demo

Wasn't impressed to be honest, in my opinion its only.good.on hard to reach areas, its pushes the dirt away and into fabric which defeats the point


----------



## Junior Bear

After seeing all the caddys at waxstock today, I want my next van to be one really bad!










They don't seem very roomy though. But look the part!


----------



## Wazhalo31

Caddies are nice but as you say not the bogfest space inside very pricey too. My Dad has just found me a complete pull out racking system for my Kangoo. The whole rack pulls out the back of the Van on runners. It will have all my gear including my power washer attached to it in one for or another. Can't wait to get it installed. Will look very pro once finished. Will post up some pics.


----------



## Strongey

sounds cool :thumb:


----------



## craigblues

tommyzooom said:


> My caddy carpeted
> ]


I'm guessing this is carpet lined straight on the vehicle?


----------



## james vti-s

LOL THATS PRO 
How long do it take you


----------



## Junior Bear

Wazhalo31 said:


> Caddies are nice but as you say not the bogfest space inside very pricey too. My Dad has just found me a complete pull out racking system for my Kangoo. The whole rack pulls out the back of the Van on runners. It will have all my gear including my power washer attached to it in one for or another. Can't wait to get it installed. Will look very pro once finished. Will post up some pics.


Please do! Is there a company that do these kind of things or is it a one off?


----------



## Patr1ck

Caddys are very tight ....... I have some ply lining on both sides and struggle with space, so much so that I may remove one side... Nice drive though


----------



## Toby453

Simply Clean said:


> Heres some pictures for my new van it works for us still needs some bits doing but getting there


Where did you get the metal holders on the doors from?

Thanks


----------



## Simply Clean

We got them from ebay


----------



## Junior Bear

Got any more pictures of your kranzle and retractable hose reel setup simplyclean?


----------



## Junior Bear

New toy arrived today

Man these things are quiet!


----------



## craigblues

Any plylined a vivaro lwb before? Its not for valeting, but I have a lwb and currently the plywood is in two halfs on the side without a sliding door. and stops at where the rear seatbelt would be if you had a crew cab.

How easy is it to put one large board in instead? Anyone?

My thoughts/worrys are around the spacing and keeping it flat, not bent.


----------



## Junior Bear

Does anybody have any suggestions regarding the water tank lids?


When full mine leaks like mad!!!


----------



## Patr1ck

Junior Bear said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions regarding the water tank lids?
> 
> When full mine leaks like mad!!!


Try not to fill as full


----------



## Junior Bear

I bought the tank to benefit from its capacity. It shouldn't leak


----------



## Patr1ck

Junior Bear said:


> I bought the tank to benefit from its capacity. It shouldn't leak


What tank do you have ?


----------



## Junior Bear

250ltr one from tanks direct


----------



## Patr1ck

Mmmm then I'm not sure then buddy !!! It may be that the lid isn't flush or fitting properly so it may be worth while asking them to send a new one to test... Of a new tank coz ya right!!! It shouldn't leak


----------



## Junior Bear

Well the tank I had before leaked, I put that down to it not having the rubber ring with the lid.


But the new one came with a rubber ring for the lid, but it's still doing it.


----------



## Simply Clean

Junior Bear said:


> Got any more pictures of your kranzle and retractable hose reel setup simplyclean?


No sorry mate not to clever with the camera, that's why no studio threads  :tumbleweed: :lol::lol:


----------



## Wazhalo31

Finally got around to putting my sliding racking into the back of the Van. Works a treat. Still some work to do with storage on the sliding door side and rear shelf.What do u guys think


----------



## james vti-s

cool.


----------



## Hercs74

Hi team. I have just purchased a small 2005 Pug Partner Van. Hot lots to do to it.... Which this thread will give me plenty of ideas. 

My van is unfortunately white as there were no coloured vans for sale near me. I have rubbed down the inside of the rear doors and rear sprayed them to get rid of all the scratches. Pic to follow shortly. 

I have a bulkhead to re spray and fit. Also a ply Lin kit which I'm going yo vinyl wrap white. Then the tank etc to install.

Anyway... I just wondered if any of you have vented the exhaust of your generators through the floor pan, and exactly how you have done this.

AND....

What adapters / systems do you have to connect hose from tank to PW....

Regards and thanks


----------



## craigblues

If you get a decent pressure washer i.e. Kranzle. then it will just pump the water from a tank in the van and then you can use that to fill buckets or gravity will bring water to bucket aslong as hose lower than tank.


----------



## RossZetec

I have a Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra Pressure Washer
I have just been offered a 250L Water Tank with tap for £75... will i need anything or will my pressure washer be able to pump the water from the water tank on its own??

Cheers
Ross


----------



## craigblues

RossZetec said:


> I have a Nilfisk P150.2-10 X-tra Pressure Washer
> I have just been offered a 250L Water Tank with tap for £75... will i need anything or will my pressure washer be able to pump the water from the water tank on its own??
> 
> Cheers
> Ross


Pressure washer should be able to do the work for you. Then to fill bucket gravity will take it's course. Or you can use the pressure washer.


----------



## RossZetec

Really appreciate the quick and speedy advice


----------



## RossZetec

Water tank in van, 1/4 full, pressure washer lower than tank and its not working...

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## CJA Valeting

RossZetec said:


> Water tank in van, 1/4 full, pressure washer lower than tank and its not working...
> 
> What am i doing wrong?


Have you primed the pipe with water and is the tap open?

Also if you are using the hoselock connectors with the stop feature if it's faulty then it could be reducing the water flow or even stopping it.

If everything else is ok check the PW by connecting to the mains water supply.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RossZetec

What do you mean by...

Have you primed the pipe with water and is the tap open?


----------



## nichol4s

Not detailing but a van never the less I had tools in it but this was a mega time killer when on site 


Had a tv with free view too


----------



## Scott Harris




----------



## TheGruffalo1

BUMP.

Any more vans?


----------



## Hercs74

I'm in process of kitting out a van but I'm stuck at mo.. Water flow issues with my PW..!!! I'm trying to get advise but stuck at mo..!!! Once this is resolved, I can complete van and I will post some pics


----------



## JEvans

Any more vans out there similar size to a new transit custom SWB? Would also like to see any vans with a compressor fitted as fitting mine out shortly and looking for inspiration.


----------



## JEvans

My van finally got delivered today! Will be fitting it out this week and post some more pics of the progress. I can say though what a great van they are! Loads of nice features in this spec (Heated seats, Heated Windscreen, DAB!) It does need some 18"s and maybe some chrome side bars but Rome wasn't built in a day!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Has anyone got their pressure washer boxed into their van? I'm interested to see how to do it.


----------



## CJA Valeting

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Has anyone got their pressure washer boxed into their van? I'm interested to see how to do it.


I've put my Kranzle K7 in a box, this image was taken at the time of the build but I still need to finish off a few areas


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Do you have more photos of the full van?


----------



## Raging Squirrel

I cant leave my van set up as there's too many vans in the area being broken into so at the end of every day, I have to unload ALL of my equipment into the garage. The only thing that stays put is the water tank. Major inconvenience, especially when I have to haul a 55Kg generator all the way up the drive from the garage. Not good for the old back!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Raging Squirrel said:


> I cant leave my van set up as there's too many vans in the area being broken into so at the end of every day, I have to unload ALL of my equipment into the garage. The only thing that stays put is the water tank. Major inconvenience, especially when I have to haul a 55Kg generator all the way up the drive from the garage. Not good for the old back!


Set of bar stewards, hate thieves me!


----------



## JEvans

Managed to get a bit more done to the transit. Just waiting for shelves to be sorted now!









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Nice photos, never seen that Karcher before.


----------



## JEvans

It a beast and probably bigger than I require but It produces hot water which I couldn't do without and an has adjustable pressure setting. Good especially when cleaning classic cars with old paint. It's a Karcher HDS 601 C with a custom exhaust so it doesn't fill the van with fumes.


----------



## Starbuck88

How much jetwashing do you get out of that water tank then?


----------



## JEvans

Well I managed to get 5 cars done the other day but there was only an initial rinse with a Tfr and then a second and final rinse after a hand wash. I imagine if I was prewashing, claying etc I might be able to get only 2 cars done. It's 350 litres.


----------



## 20vKarlos

JEvans said:


> It a beast and probably bigger than I require but It produces hot water which I couldn't do without and an has adjustable pressure setting. Good especially when cleaning classic cars with old paint. It's a Karcher HDS 601 C with a custom exhaust so it doesn't fill the van with fumes.


Are you looking for hot water to use in bucket?

If so, why not boil the kettle? that's a rather large PW to use and keep in the van.

Obviously I understand the want to have Hot/Warm water but this is huge! Great kit though!


----------



## JEvans

Well I do use it to fill my buckets but I also find using hot water on the initial rinse with an apc/Tfr works much better than cold. If I had never used a hot pressure washer before I probably wouldn't have bothered but I bought a larger van just to accommodate this washer and also so I could have a compressor for the tornador.


----------



## Junior Bear

got a new van!



started to fit it out, new flat 400ltr tank is in nice and neat





rest should be finished by the end of next week, customrs cars are preventing it being finished! haha


----------



## Nathan186

Is that a tap on the top ? How does that work. Just curious Looking good though nice van


----------



## trv8

Nathan186 said:


> Is that a tap on the top ? How does that work. Just curious Looking good though nice van


Nathan.....
Yes.....it's a lever tap...
You just.........
Push the lever one-way to open valve.......Push lever opposite way to close the valve  :lol:.


----------



## Junior Bear

It's to allow air in and put of tank for filling and emptying quicker  saves taking the lid off every time


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER

hi, im new to all this... started my business 2 month ago.. here is how my van looks..


----------



## Guitarjon

Looks good buddy, did you make the shelves in the van or buy pre made? 

I have a similar shape van, currently everything is sitting on the floor in boxes in front of my water tank. I know it's not making the best use of space but I'm waiting for a bit of cash from the magic fairy to ply line it all. I intend on making shelving myself but I'll get the lining done for not much more than it would cost me.


----------



## chrischrispy71

*Fiat Scudo Fit-out*

Morning all,

I took a lot of inspiration from Hercs74 posts as he's done a great fit-out of a similar van so a lot of thanks go to him for giving me some ideas.

I found a reasonable Fiat Scudo on a 56 plate with 106,000 miles on it that hadn't been bashed around too much for £2500 which was ok. So, I set about bringing it back to a decent condition before tackling the inside. Here are a few photos of the exterior before and after:



As can be seen the paintwork is very dull and shown below are close-ups of the paintwork - not great!





Now a few photos of the inside - back and front.





It's obvious that the van has never been ply-lined due to the condition and no evidence of screw holes in the bodywork.



The front was ok, just a bit grubby. The driver's side seat bolster is showing signs of the usual wear but not too bad.

So, now to start the detailing of the outside and cleaning the seats, etc. I started by jet-washing it and giving it a decent handwash, then some TFR which got most of the grime off and finally some Iron Out. It certainly did the job!





The passenger seats cleaned up quite nicely but yet to do the drivers seat.



Now to the bodywork. I'm very lucky to share an industrial unit with my brother which I was able to use to do all the work in the warm(ish) and dry.









Now for the really exciting bit and fitting out the back of the van. I really liked Hercs74 idea of wrapping the ply panels in white vinyl so I copied it (cough)!







Next came the flooring. I'm also very lucky to have an Autoglym rep based in a unit on the same estate as us and he gave me a roll of very hard-wearing black vinyl flooring that has metal particles in it. It was a bugger to cut but is perfect for the van.



Now, I've never really done any joinery before so spent several cups of tea pondering on how I was going to measure the profiles for the shelving units. It may be obvious to some of you but it really stumped me for a while.

However, the following photos show the process I went through so hopefully it might help some of you to do the same who are as apprehensive as I was about doing it. MDF is quite expensive and I didn't want to waste any of it. I used 18mm MDF for the side panels and 12mm MDF for the shelves.

1. I started by temporarily fixing a vertical batten at where the outside edge of the panel would be.
2. I then marked 20mm increments up the batten from the bottom.
3. Off-set measurements every 20mm were then taken to side of the van using a long steel rule and written down
4. 20mm lines were then marked onto the MDF panel and the off-set measurements marked onto each corresponding line.
5. Hey presto, the profile was then transfered onto the panel, ready for cutting.
6. The age-old adage of measure twice (at least) and cut once is very important here! Check and re-check your measurements.
7. Take a deep breath (and another swig of tea) and cut using a fine-blade jigsaw. Hopefully, if all the planets align you'll have a near perfect fitting end-panel.













As you can see, I think the process worked pretty well and I was really pleased with it. There were a few gaps of course but nothing that a bit of sealant wouldn't cover up! :thumb:

I then started on the shelving (after another cup of tea) and that was pretty simple really, using softwood battens, 12mm mdf for the shelf and 18mm x 70mm battens for the fascias.





I then temporarily fit the 250L water tank and Kranzle K7 pressure washer to make sure it all fit ok.



This is all a very similar fit-out to Hercs74 up to this point. However, I decided that I'd separate the water tank and pressure washer from the other section of the van so filled in the gaps with MDF to make a full bulk-head, which was then painted and sealed. It would also give me more hanging space too as an added bonus.





Finally, after painting all the shelving (and varnishing the shelf bases with Yacht varnish) I was able to start putting all the hangers and other stuff up to hold all the products, etc. I have to say that I absolutely loved the challenge of fitting the van out and hopefully it will mean my clients will be safe in the knowledge that I'm as OCD about my own van as I am with their cherished vehicles!













I'm quite slow at doing this sort of thing and it took me around 8 working days to get to this point, sometimes spending 12 hours in the unit thinking, measuring, drinking tea, measuring again, cutting, fitting, swearing, drinking tea, eating biscuits, etc, etc but it was definitely worth it.

Thanks for taking the time to read through the thread.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guitarjon

Chris, you've done a fab job there!


----------



## chrischrispy71

I thought I'd post a few of the latest ones from today. Not much has changed except a bit more hanging space sorted with a few more bits and pieces.







Cheers

Chris


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER

Guitarjon said:


> Looks good buddy, did you make the shelves in the van or buy pre made?
> 
> I have a similar shape van, currently everything is sitting on the floor in boxes in front of my water tank. I know it's not making the best use of space but I'm waiting for a bit of cash from the magic fairy to ply line it all. I intend on making shelving myself but I'll get the lining done for not much more than it would cost me.


sorry you speaking to me pal??


----------



## TheGruffalo1

chrischrispy71 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris, that's a cracking job!


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER

WannaBd said:


> Hi, ive finally bought a van to valet from, vectra was mine for past few yrs! its an un plyed with rubber load liner berlingo. Looked through this entire thread for some inspiration! so far ive bought ratchet straps for my 350 L tank, think i'll need a few days to sort it and do some boarding. p.s if theirs any one with anymore pics of their berlingo/partner w/o side door kitted out, post them and keep this thread going


http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums...2853688_4307429964555502972_o_zpsd3d30dc5.jpg

hope helps mate.. 350 tank case you wondered


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER




----------



## trv8

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Chris, that's a cracking job!


Why 'Quote' the WHOLE post :wall: ......
Many people do this and I just don't see the point.

Why not select a couple of pics from a post and mention 'cracking job' etc


----------



## T.C

some great vans been done out very neatly! 

Any more new ones to see?


----------



## Junior Bear

mine is 99% complete, all wood needs painting to match tank wood frame, and i am also about to install a 240v caravan hook up point into the side which will power everything from the inside of the van allowing me to leave most things plugged in permanantly (lights, kranzle etc) will be ideal in the rain too to just slam doors shut and get cover.

here's the van

ive constantly been modifying and having new ideas but ther way it is now set out has really helped me save time setting up and packing away, and my shins no longer get a bashing as everything is easily grabbable! no more leaning in and routing through stuff to find something at the back, everything has its place.

right then, the back, two tier shelf for spray bottles, gazebo lying on a shelf also with a rubber cover around it, interior brushes and bits and bobs on the left wall, right hand wall will have electrical fuse boxes and switches for the hook up points etc. bottom left 5ltr containers and buckets, bottom right gazebo weights and fixed hose reel for easy tank filling. left door has my hoover hoses and various wheel brushes. right door is still blank (not sure what to have there yet!) also behind the bottle shelf is a TV wall swing arm bracket that comes up and over facing out the back fo the van, this will have LED floodlights connected for the early winter nights.















mine is a twin sliding door which i love. i have a retractable pressure hose reel that can swing and be extended out of any door.



One side has my generator sitting on top of the 400ltr flat water tank, tap access is also this side along with kranzle next to generator. I also made an extra top tap to allow air to to escape and can be shut for transportation (no more leaky tank!), i did this because the supplied lids with these things are shoddy in my opinion, so i sealed the screw lid then made this tap.
Other side has hoovers on top of tank and a box of drying towels, jetwash lances and accesories clipped onto side of tank along with my (dont laugh) hard to reach roof MF mop!, then down to the right are my big pressure sprayer bottles, also as you will see i have a deep shelf space too for whatever may need to go there, you never know.







for me (and maybe others) this is the best setup for my van, packing away is really simple, and it doesnt need completely emptying for a simple task, just grab what you need!

cheers!


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER

Made some changes to my van due to purchasing a compressor for my tornador. I think it looks half decent.


----------



## Liamj

Love all the inspiration from here lads! I will be starting mine over the next couple of months and will update my progress!


----------



## Liamj

First bit done &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## possul

Were di you get the brackets for the spray bottles? In looking for something similar and not having much look.
Is there a specific name for them?


----------



## andywa

Some great vans. Any more updates? Has given me a lot of inspiration for my own van.


----------



## Choppy




----------



## kylebailey

Awesome set ups on here. Im currently on the look out for a small van. Undecided on either a transit connect or a berlingo/partner.


----------



## Choppy

Mines a connect with high roof and lwb, loads of room even with a 350ltr flat bed tank in.


----------



## dcj

kylebailey said:


> Awesome set ups on here. Im currently on the look out for a small van. Undecided on either a transit connect or a berlingo/partner.





Choppy said:


> Mines a connect with high roof and lwb, loads of room even with a 350ltr flat bed tank in.


Same here with the connect,i would struggle to get everything in anything smaller and kylebailey you have to consider the weight youre carrying too. LWB Connect will carry a tonne.


----------



## kylebailey

dcj said:


> Same here with the connect,i would struggle to get everything in anything smaller and kylebailey you have to consider the weight youre carrying too. LWB Connect will carry a tonne.


Yeah so much to think about. Im guessing having a sliding side door is essential.


----------



## s44byy




----------



## s44byy

jpg.gif IMG_1999.jpg (93.5 KB)	
jpg.gif IMG_2026.jpg (95.3 KB)	
jpg.gif IMG_2032.jpg (


----------



## Hercs74

chrischrispy71 said:


> Chris


For a moment I thought someone had tidied and cleaned my van. I didn't realise my van conversion had been of so much help and use. So glad my inspiration helped others..... Good effort Chris...


----------



## trv8

Hercs74 said:


> For a moment I thought someone had tidied and cleaned my van. I didn't realise my van conversion had been of so much help and use. So glad my inspiration helped others..... Good effort Chris...


.....and yet another idiot who decides to 'quote' a post with pics in it's entirety, just to say 'good effort Chris' :wall:.


----------



## Hercs74

trv8 said:


> .....and yet another idiot who decides to 'quote' a post with pics in it's entirety, just to say 'good effort Chris' :wall:.


Really.... U always get one..... Nothing sensible to say......


----------



## silver_v

Still one of the BEST threads on here. Come back to this all the time. (fitted two vans up and this is always good for references)


----------



## Outstanding

I hope somebody doesn't shoot me at dawn for bumping this thread up


----------



## the_jj

love this post, anyone got anymore pics of there van?:driver:


----------



## pinch

My effort, the view inside the side door has all the wet stuff absent, PW, buckets, pressure sprayers (wheels n TFR), DI vessel, karcher vac. I have to transport dogs n bikes too y know.


----------



## pinch

iPad, sheesh! Why can't I add two photos?


----------



## pinch

And don't quote the photos BTW.


----------



## dj.freddo01

Sorry to bump this post anyone got any pics of a setup in the new shape dispatch / expert or scudo ???

Many thanks


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta

Just thought Id bump this thread.

Has anyone got any pictures of a kangoo 2 setup to give me some inspiration.... Im trading my fiesta van in for one this week.

Ive been through every page and couldnt see anything.


----------



## smyrk

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> Just thought Id bump this thread.
> 
> Has anyone got any pictures of a kangoo 2 setup to give me some inspiration.... Im trading my fiesta van in for one this week.
> 
> Ive been through every page and couldnt see anything.


Did you get your van set up? Im possibly getting a kangoo shortly and looking for layout ideas


----------



## Davekelz

It's a shame a lot of the photos don't work anymore. Photobucket had screwed this thread!


----------



## Dougster

Did my post get deleted?


----------



## silver_v

Used to be an amazing thread! Photobucket has ruined it


----------



## the_jj

so has anyone want to add their vans? this is a very old post but i love looking at what people have done. :thumb:


----------

